# Pes 2013



## Shadow_Man (24. April 2012)

Edit: Spiel mittlerweile erschienen.

Hier der aktuellste Stand:

*Konami*: Patch 1.04:  http://pes13web.winning-eleven.net/pes13w_pc/patch/

*Community (Für Originaldaten etc.)*: PESedit.com Patch 6.0: http://pesedit.com/forums/showthread.php?18169-PESEdit-com-2013-Patch-6-0-Released!

PES 2013 wurde mittlerweile offiziell angekündigt und ich erstelle hier dieses Thema mal, in dem wir alles mögliche über das Spiel sammeln können.

Ich mach dann gleich mal den Anfang.


> Hier sind die ersten Informationen dazu: Klick
> 
> Die Neuerungen und Verbesserungen von PES 2013 bauen auf folgenden drei  Säulen auf: PES FullControl, Player ID und ProActive AI. Was das konkret  bedeutet, erklären wir euch jetzt.
> 
> ...


Und den ersten Trailer:






__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FGZLuGoPBEc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Herbboy (24. April 2012)

Ist ja noch lang hin, aber das alles klingt schonmal sehr gut 


Ich hoffe auch, dass dieses abrupte Stehenbleiben der Verteidiger bei Aktivierung des Spielers endlich mal wegfällt, durch das der Gegner dann oft am Verteidiger vorbeilaufen kann.


----------



## stawacz (25. April 2012)

werd mir auf jedenfall die demo von beiden ziehen,,aber seit FIFA12 hat EA da bei mir leichte vorteile


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. Juni 2012)

Hier nochmal der PES 2013 E3 Trailer:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nnNmEtZMUH4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Weitere Videos:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ucS3Dr00Dhc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BaR0M9rS-yQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.




Dazu 19 neue Screenshots: PES2013: 19 neue Screenshots in HD *Update*prorevo – Deutschlands PES-Blog Nr.1

*Und im Juli wird auch eine Demo zum neuen PES erscheinen*: PES 2013 Demo Set For July! | Winning Eleven Next-Gen Blog


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. Juni 2012)

Prorevo hatte in den letzten Tagen einige Neuigkeiten auf ihrer Seite veröffentlicht:

Interview mit dem PES Team: Klick
Dort wird u.a. erwähnt, dass man anscheinend im Moment in Verhandlungen um eine weitere deutsche Lizenz ist. Das könnte Schalke 04 sein. Es wird 2 Demos geben: Eine Ende Juli und eine zur Veröffentlichung des Spieles.

Außerdem wurde das Spiel angespielt und die Eindrücke daraus geschildert: Klick

Desweiteren hatte die Community dort dem Betreiber Fragen gestellt und die hat er nach dem anspielen von PES 2013 und nach dem Interview mit den Entwicklern beantwortet: Klick

Und es gibt einige neue Bilder: Hier und hier


----------



## Jedi-Joker (19. Juni 2012)

Also PES 2014 mit der neuen Engine schon ? Cool, ich werde auf jedenfall das mal beobachten und hoffen, dass es richtig geil aussieht *_*


DIe bisherhigen PES und FIFA Teile waren grafisch jetzt nicht soooo überragend.


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. Juni 2012)

Jedi-Joker schrieb:


> Also PES 2014 mit der neuen Engine schon ? Cool, ich werde auf jedenfall das mal beobachten und hoffen, dass es richtig geil aussieht *_*
> 
> 
> DIe bisherhigen PES und FIFA Teile waren grafisch jetzt nicht soooo überragend.


 
Also neue Engine werden sie dann wohl dieser hier nehmen: Fox Engine: Realität vs. Computergrafik - Was leistet die neue Konami-Engine?


----------



## Jedi-Joker (19. Juni 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Also neue Engine werden sie dann wohl dieser hier nehmen: Fox Engine: Realität vs. Computergrafik - Was leistet die neue Konami-Engine?


 

Ich wusste, dass Fox Engine bei PES zur Einsatz kommen wird, allerdings wusste ich nicht, dass es schon mit PES 2014 sein wird. Das wird so was von geil *_*


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. Juli 2012)

Die erste PES 2013 Demo kommt wohl am 25.Juli: PES NEXT-GEN EDITING - DOWNLOAD PES 2012 PESEDIT PATCH, NEWS, VIDEOS, KITS, FACES: KONAMI Release New PES 2013 Video Tomorrow + Demo Date Leaked

Außerdem wurde ein neues Video veröffentlicht, welches etwas die Spielmodi des Spieles vorstellt:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=48avf7NdxIw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Juli 2012)

Was, schon so früh eine Demo? Kommt es dieses Jahr früher in den Handel? Bin gespannt


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. Juli 2012)

Nein, es soll 2 Demos geben. Eine jetzt und dann nochmal eine in der Veröffentlichungszeit.


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. Juli 2012)

Hier nochmal die offizielle Bestätigung, dass die Demo am 25.Juli erscheint:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fpF382FrSP8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Folgende Mannschaften wird diese beinhalten: Deutschland, England, Portugal, Italien - FC Santos, SC International, Fluminense und Flamengo.


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G0ykGjDgmj4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. Juli 2012)

Die Demo zu PES 2013 wurde nun veröffentlicht: 

PES 2013: Demo-Download für PC ab sofort verfügbar - jetzt herunterladen!


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. August 2012)

Der offizielle Gamescom Trailer:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wHAJdgUS1w4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Außerdem gibt es bei prorevo.de einige Gameplay-Videos und es kommen mit der Zeit immer mal wieder neue hinzu: gamescom 2012: Gameplay-Videos *4 Spiele jetzt online* | prorevo – Deutschlands PES-Blog Nr.1


----------



## Mothman (15. August 2012)

Freue mich diesmal mal wieder SEHR auf das neue PES.
Die Demo hat mich total überzeugt vom Gameplay her.


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. August 2012)

Da kann ich nur zustimmen. Die Animationen sind überhaupt nicht mehr so abgehackt und das ganze Gameplay wirkt so "flüssig" und fühlt sich einfach gut an. Das könnte das beste PES seit langem werden


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. August 2012)

Ein Interview mit Jon Murphy:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3szu-KgB8nI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.




Und hier noch ein weiteres mit dem Lead Developer Kei Masuda: PES 2013 - Interview - Im Gespräch mit Kei Masuda (Seite 1) - iamgamer.de


----------



## Herbboy (16. August 2012)

Ich hab gestern erst in der Meisterliga durch 5 Niederlagen, in denen ich mit jeweils mind doppelt so vielen Torschüssen wie mein Gegner trotzdem verloren hab, die Meisterschaft nicht geholt und in der Championsleague gegen Barca im Finale mit 24 zu 6 Torschüssen mit 2:4 verloren - ich freu mich schon, mein Gamepad demnächst bei einem noch besseren PES in die Ecke pfeffern zu dürfen


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. August 2012)

Cover enthüllt und Steelbook-Version angekündigt

Außerdem wurde das Abkommen mit der UEFA verlängert und neue Lizenzen erworben


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. September 2012)

PES 2013 erscheint am 20.September 2012


----------



## Herbboy (6. September 2012)

Werd es wohl Freitag 21. dann in der CIty kaufen gehen


----------



## Mothman (6. September 2012)

Coole Sache!
Das ist ja nicht mehr lange hin. 

Nach der Demo nen Pflichtkauf für mich.


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. September 2012)

Hab mein Spiel grad bekommen  Es gibt auch schon den ersten kostenlosen DLC zum Herunterladen.


----------



## Mothman (19. September 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Hab mein Spiel grad bekommen  Es gibt auch schon den ersten kostenlosen DLC zum Herunterladen.


 Meins wird morgen kommen. Aber vermutlich wir das wieder beim Nachbarn oder im Laden abgegeben.^^


----------



## Herbboy (19. September 2012)

ich wollte grad im mediamarkt schauen, ob die noch eine vorverkaufsbox haben (bei Saturn vor ner Woche gab es eine steelbox als vvk-extra), aber mediamarkt hatte keine... 

dafür gab es aber die Vollversion für 35 euro  bin Grad an der Haltestelle auf dem Heimweg  und hab spontan eine far cry 3 vvk-box geholt: 2 dlc Extras plus 10 Rabatt beim kauf plus die 5 Euro Verrechnung von der vvk-box. da kann man nix sagen, außer fc3 wird ein megaflop


----------



## Herbboy (19. September 2012)

Also, ich bin grad frustriert: nicht mal die erste Trainingslektion klappt, ich versuch alles, aber dieser Flip-Trick will nicht klappen...

"egal" dachte ich und fang erstmal ne WM an, mit Deutschland. Gegner Algerien, Tschechien und Panama. Und der Frust wird größer: gegen Algerien 30:5 Toschüsse und nur 1:1, gegen die Tschechen 27:7 und ich verlire 1:3, und gegen Panama zur HZ 14:4 und ich liege 1:3 zurück...  das blödeste: Schüsse (auf manuell gestellt) gehen reihenweise Richung Eckfahne, und ich weiß nicht warum - wie zur Hölle steuert man denn die Schüsse??? Ich treffe nur das Tor, wenn ich in Richtung Tor laufe und schiesse - sonst GAR nix mache - da werden aber wiederum alle Bälle gehalten bis auf die bisher 2 Tore... bewege ich den Stick aber auch nur nen Tick anders, gehen die Schüsse meilenweit vorbei  

Die Anleitung ist auch Mist, da steht zB Schuss (hoch) (L) + X. Für Schuss (niedrig) dann (L) + X, Y. Was soll das heißen? X *oder* Y drücken? X drücken, danach Y? Gleichzeitig drücken? Ich raff es nicht...


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. September 2012)

Der PESedit.com 2013 Patch 1.0 wurde veröffentlicht: PESEdit.com 2013 Patch 1.0 - Released! #20/09/12


*Features:*


Added Arminia Bielefeld & BATE Borisov
Full Bundesliga & 2. Bundesliga
Correct kits for all Premier League & Liga ZON Sagres teams +  Argentina, Brazil, Colombia, Netherlands, South Korea, Uruguay
Corrected names for fake players in unlicensed National teams and ML unlockable players
Fixed kits for a lot teams including Barcelona, Manchester United and Sevilla
Fixed some transfers (mainly bigger teams)
Includes first DLC (Celta, Depor & Valladolid stadiums, kits for 37 teams)
Removed blur

*NOTE Transfers ARE NOT completely  correct (at all), we tried to fix some of the most important teams but  it is impossible for us to transfer and create as many players as are  missing. Transfers will be updated a lot when the second DLC gets  released. (mid October)*

*List of New Songs: (will be updated with more tracks in upcomding patch versions)*

Default - Django Django
Blue Cassette - Friendly Fires
The Wave - Miike Snow
Sleep Alone - Two Door Cinema Club
Where Are Your People - We Have Band
If Only We Remain - Two Wounded Birds
Garden - Totally Enormous Extinct Dinosaurs
Everybody's On The Run - Noel Gallagher
Please Ask For Help - Telekinesis
What Else Is There? - Röyksopp


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. September 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, ich bin grad frustriert: nicht mal die erste Trainingslektion klappt, ich versuch alles, aber dieser Flip-Trick will nicht klappen...


 
Meinst du dieses "Flipper und herum"? Das ist etwas unglücklich erklärt. Du musst zwischendurch den linken Stick loslassen, den rechten schnell nach oben drücken und dann sofort wieder mit dem linken weiter nach rechts (also der Laufrichtung weiter).


----------



## Herbboy (21. September 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Meinst du dieses "Flipper und herum"? Das ist etwas unglücklich erklärt. Du musst zwischendurch den linken Stick loslassen, den rechten schnell nach oben drücken und dann sofort wieder mit dem linken weiter nach rechts (also der Laufrichtung weiter).


 hmm, das ist ja so kompliziert, da isses doch leichter, "normal" vorbeizugehen...  also, nicht das DER Trick jetzt superkompliziert wäre, aber wie will man die Fülle an Tricks und Tastenkombinationen denn alle behalten und anwenden? 

Torschüsse versteh ich immer noch nicht: wann muss man den linken Stick denn "verändern", und wie? zB sagen wir mal: das Tor ist rechts und ich will den Ball eher vom Schützen aus in die linke Ecke schiessen... ich hab zwar schon das ein oder andere Traumtor gemacht, aberr keinen Schimmer, warum. Und x-mal schon auf 5m geschossen und ebensoweit am Tor seitlich vorbei...


btw: was ich toll finde ist, dass man die PES-Punkte für "Artikel" ausgeben kann wie Schuhe usw, die dann nur EIN Spieler in der Mannschaft nutzen darf, und dass diese Artikel auch nur für DEN Spielstand gelten - somit kann man nicht superschnell alles "freischalten".

ach ja: wie stellt man den autosave ab? Bei nem Turnier kann man ja dann gar nicht neu laden, wenn man ausgeschieden ist... ^^


----------



## Jedi-Joker (24. September 2012)

Ist es möglich nach Beendigung des Trainings nochmal einzelne "Trainingsabschnitte" zur wiederholen ?


----------



## Herbboy (24. September 2012)

Einfach im Trainingsmenü neu anwählen ^^ oder geht das bei Dir nicht?


Ich scheitere grad am "langen Pass", das erste Training  mit dem Flügelwechsel - 30 mal gepasst, 10 mal echt mies bzw Ballverlust, aber 20 mal fliegt der Ball so, dass er genau in den Lauf des Ziel-Spielers kommen würde oder auf ihn zufliegt, aber immer steht da dann "schlecht" und es klappt nicht... keine Ahnung, was das soll.


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. September 2012)

Das hat bei mir mit komplett manueller Steuerung auch nicht geklappt. Die Hilfen eingestellt, einen langen Pass gemacht und schon wurde es gewertet. Manche Übungen haben anscheinend Probleme mit dem manuellen


----------



## Herbboy (24. September 2012)

Gibt es denn was zu "gewinnen", wenn man die Sachen schafft, oder ist das einfach nur zum Lernen?


----------



## Jedi-Joker (24. September 2012)

@Herbboy: Beim NBA 2k12 war so was auch dabei, aber ich konnte nicht die beendete Trainingseinheiten einzeln wieder auswählen. Und PES 2013 will ich erst mir holen, wenn der Preis runtergeht, und wollte mir, bevor ich die Karrier-Modus oder einen Quick-Match starte, einen Training absolvieren, um die ( etwas komplizierten) Steuerung zu erlernen^^


----------



## Herbboy (25. September 2012)

Also, du kannst jedes Match auch spielen/gewinnen OHNE die "besonderen" Dinge, die die Trainingseinheiten bieten - in den Trainingseinheiten sind eher die Dinge enthalten, die man zusätzlich zur normalen Steuerung noch beachten kann sowie Zusatztricks usw


Hab mal nachgesehen: du kannst die Trainingseinheiten auch erneut durchspielen.


----------



## erkosh (25. September 2012)

Ich bin langer Fan von der PES-Serie, habe schon ISS auf N64 gespielt. Trotzdem habe ich das Spiel eher aus Zufall gekauft. Ich kaufe auch nicht jedes Jahr die neue Edition.
Jeder der Fan der Serie ist, kann meiner Meinung nach nichts falsch machen, wenn er das Spiel kauft. PES bietet das was es schon immer geboten hat. Es gibt noch paar neue Features, die aber nicht immer einfach einzusetzten sind, z.B. den ballführenden Spieler mit LS lenken und den anderen Spieler mit RS lenken  Aber Übung macht den Meister. 
Rundum PES: Manche Lizenzen fehlen, jeder Angriff im Spiel ist anders, usw usw
Ich kann es empfehlen.



Herbboy schrieb:


> hmm, das ist ja so kompliziert, da isses doch leichter, "normal" vorbeizugehen...  also, nicht das DER Trick jetzt superkompliziert wäre, aber wie will man die Fülle an Tricks und Tastenkombinationen denn alle behalten und anwenden?
> 
> Torschüsse versteh ich immer noch nicht: wann muss man den linken Stick denn "verändern", und wie? zB sagen wir mal: das Tor ist rechts und ich will den Ball eher vom Schützen aus in die linke Ecke schiessen... ich hab zwar schon das ein oder andere Traumtor gemacht, aberr keinen Schimmer, warum. Und x-mal schon auf 5m geschossen und ebensoweit am Tor seitlich vorbei...
> 
> ...


 

Beim Schießen ist mMn das Wichtigste die Stellung des Spielers zum Tor. Wenn du mit dem Rücken zum Tor stehst ist es schwieriger ein Tor zu erzielen. Wenn du einen guten Schußwinkel hast, fällt es einfacher.

Du kannst deine Schüsse auch variieren, z.B. wenn du R2 gedrückt hältst beim Schießen, machst du einen präziseren, aber "softeren" Schuß. Dieser bietet sich im 16er , vor allem in 5er Nähe an. Außerhalb des 16ers (aber in der Nähe) kannst du solchene Schüße manchmal auch mit Spielern versenken, die auch in echt eine gute Schusstechnik haben, z.B. Inesta, Snijder usw.
Mit anderen Spielern, momentan fällt mir Koeman, C. Ronaldo oder Roberto Carlos ein kansst du auch mal von Weitem schießen. Ich schau schon immer welcher spieler am Ball ist und was der kann, fast immer lege ich mir den Ball auch auf den richtigen Fuß um zu schießen.

Das waren mal paar Tipps. Wie versuchst du denn deine Tore zu schießen? Eher mit Flanken oder Steilpässen oder Weitschüssen usw? 
Welche Schwierigkeit hast du eingestellt?

_________________

Im Training gibt es im Start-Menü den Punkt "Instruktionen ansehen" oder ähnlich, da kann man sich das Anschauen wann man wie was drücken sollte und was der Spieler dann genau machen soll. 
Bei der Dribbel-Herausforderung lauf mal nach links in die falsche Richtung und versuch den "Move" 2-3 mal zu machen ohne Bedrängnis, hast ja 10 sec Zeit. Wenn du die Bewegung dann bewusst ausführst, ist sie gegen den Gegner nicht mehr so schwer.

__________________
edit:
Autosave. Ich speicher immer doppelt. Ein Spielstand wird durch autosave überschrieben, der andere bleibt, also immer nach jedem Spiel beide letzten Spielstände überschriben. Ich mache das so.


----------



## Herbboy (25. September 2012)

erkosh schrieb:


> Du kannst deine Schüsse auch variieren, z.B. wenn du R2 gedrückt hältst beim Schießen, machst du einen präziseren, aber "softeren" Schuß. Dieser bietet sich im 16er , vor allem in 5er Nähe an.


 ja, aber wann und wie muss ich den linken Stick bewegen, um zu entscheiden, dass der Schuss eher links oder rechts aufs Tor gehen soll? Das hab ich immer noch nicht verstanden, obwohl ich jetzt schon einige Spiele (ne ganze WM und EM sowie 5 Meisterliga-Spiele) mit jeweils 15Min pro HZ gespielt habe. zB treff ich oft aus 5m ebensoweit am Tor vorbei... oder grad eben lauf ich alleine auf den TW zu und will lupfen: der Ball ging aus 12m geschossen so weit am Tor vorbei, wo der 16er die Torauslinie kreuzt...  




> Das waren mal paar Tipps. Wie versuchst du denn deine Tore zu schießen? Eher mit Flanken oder Steilpässen oder Weitschüssen usw?


 Ich bin "in Echt" und auch bei PES 2011 und 2012 usw. kein Flanken-Fan, und wenn, dann eher flache Flanken. Bei PES 2013 hab ich es ein paar mal versucht, aber nicht mal ansatzweise eine Torchance. Bei Ecken (bisher hatte ich ca 30 Stück) gab es bisher nicht EINEN Kopfball von mir, den der Torwart parieren musste (außer einer dieser Bogenlampen-Bälle, der fast auf die Latte fällt und den der Torwart zur Sicherheit zur Ecke klärt)

Ich spiele sehr gerne "schöne" Spielzüge mit dem typischen tödlichen "Traumpass", den ich oft auch mit 2-3 kurzen Pässen einleite, die den Gegner aus der Formation locken und einen Freiraum zB im 16er schaffen. Gerne auch einen langen Pass aus der Abwehr dirkekt in die Spitze. Siehe mein Video zu PES 2012 bei youtube, da sind einige Torschüsse und Spielzüge. Typisch für mich zB die Tore con 0:31 bis 2:13min, vor allem das bei 0:46min oder 2:01min ist das, worauf ich es abziele. 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vH07rPgHKSs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


 



> Welche Schwierigkeit hast du eingestellt?


 fortgeschritten - ich mach halt aus 15-20 Torschüssen "nur" 1-2 Tore - bei Profi hab ich zwar auch ein spielerisches Übergewicht, aber da verlier ich dann immer, weil der PC mit seinen nur 6 Chancen 3 Tore macht...  vor allem WENN der PC flankt, entsteht aus jeder 2. Flanke ein Gegentor...


----------



## Lukecheater (25. September 2012)

Mich würde mal interessieren, ob das Spiel die Einstellungen eines 2ten Controlers beibehält? Das wäre nämlich für mich ein echter Minuspunkt...


----------



## Herbboy (25. September 2012)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren, ob das Spiel die Einstellungen eines 2ten Controlers beibehält? Das wäre nämlich für mich ein echter Minuspunkt...


 wie jetzt? wenn es die Einstellung speichert, wäre das ein Nachteil? ^^ Wieso das?


----------



## Lukecheater (25. September 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> wie jetzt? wenn es die Einstellung speichert, wäre das ein Nachteil? ^^ Wieso das?


 
Nee das Gegenteil. Ich kauf mir Fußball-Sims eigentlich nur um die dann mal zwischendurch mit meinem Bruder an einem PC zu zocken und da war es in der Vergangenheit halt immer so (z.B. bei PES 2010 wenn ich mich richtig erinnere), dass die Einstellungen für den 2ten Controller nicht beibehalten wurden. Das sind zwar nur ein paar Klicks die irgendwann automatisiert waren, aber das hatte schon ein bisschen genervt.


----------



## Herbboy (25. September 2012)

Hmm, ich hab leider kein 2. Pad - aber kannst es ja mal mit der Demo testen. Sind dessen Einstellungen denn SO viel anders als die Standard-Einstellungen? Und hattest Du es früher in dem Menü VOR Spielstart eingestellt, oder ingame?


----------



## Lukecheater (25. September 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Hmm, ich hab leider kein 2. Pad - aber kannst es ja mal mit der Demo testen. Sind dessen Einstellungen denn SO viel anders als die Standard-Einstellungen? Und hattest Du es früher in dem Menü VOR Spielstart eingestellt, oder ingame?


 
Also wir haben immer die gleichen Einstellungen nur beim 1.ten werden die nich verworfen (die Schultertasten vertikal vertauscht, und halt die Cursor-Bezeichnung verändert)
hmm ich glaube wir hatten es auch mal mit außerhalb des Spiels umstellen probiert, aber ich glaub das ging auch nicht. Oder das ist schon so lang her dass ich es nicht mehr genau weiß^^


----------



## erkosh (26. September 2012)

Also ganz ehrlich das mit den Kopfbällen funktioniert bei mir auch nicht.
Beim Schießen kannst du das nicht pauschal sagen, dass wenn du LS in eine bestimte Richtung drückst der Ball immer eine bestimmte Flugbahn hat. 

Aber grob ist das mMn so:
Ich erklär das mal wenn du von links nach rechts spielst. Wenn du genau mittig auf der Achse Mittelpunkt - Elfmeterpunkt auf das gegnerische Tor rennst und LS nach oben drückst, schiesst du in die linke Ecke (immer als Angreifer gesehen). Wenn du LS nach unten drückst, schiesst du ins rechte Eck. Die Höhe wird davon beeinflusst wie stark du Schuß drückst. Ich bilde mir auch ein, dass du mit RS den Ball einen Drall geben kannst. Probier das mal im freien Training. Auch mit R2.
Wenn du jetzt von außen nach innen entlang der 16er Linie läufst, vom linken Flügel kommend, kannst du wenn du die lange Ecke anvisierst LS nach unten oder rechts unten drücken um ins rechte Eck zu schießen, aber LS nach oben geht meistens vorbei. da du dann zu weit nach links schiesst.

Grob ist das so, auf das rechte Tor spielend LS nach oben ins linke Eck und LS nach unten rechte Ecke. ABER es kommt darauf an wo genau du stehst, ob du in Bedrängnis eines Gegenspielers bist, ob der Spieler im Fall auch seinen schwächeren Fuß einsetzt und ob der Fuß gut genug ist, wie müde dein Spieler ist usw.

Wenn ich z.B. mehr oder weniger gerade auf das Tor zulaufe, etwas links parallel der Achse Mittelpunkt - Elfmeterpunkt drücke ich den LS manchmal nach links oben und RS nach unten oder unten rechts mit einem Linksfuß, um ein Schlänzer ins kurze Eck auszuführen.
Es ist mMn sehr situationsbedingt mit dem Schießen. Aber wenn du grob die Regel "LS unten/oben -> rechte/linke Ecke schießen" beachtest, findest du den Rest durch Spielen heraus. Manchmal halte ich diagonal. Wenn ich zu weit links bin drücke ich LS nach rechts um in die linke Ecke zu schießen, da LS nach oben vorbei gehen würde.

Wenn du z.B. vom linken Flügel nach innen ziehst um zu schießen, der Spieler aber nur den linken Fuß zum Schießen benutzt ist das blöd . Wenn noch ein guter Innenverteidiger dich bedrängt, dann ist es schon fast unmöglich usw. Außer mit Messi 

Achtest du auch auf solchene Sachen?
Und wie gesagt probier das mit R2 gedrückt halten, wenn du präzise Schiessen willst im 16er, und eine gute Ecke anvisieren.


----------



## Lukecheater (1. Oktober 2012)

Wie lang dauert es eigentlich immer bis der "echte" Bundesliga-Patch verfügbar ist? Also wo die Embleme der Vereine, die Spieler etc. richtig editiert sind.


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. Oktober 2012)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Wie lang dauert es eigentlich immer bis der "echte" Bundesliga-Patch verfügbar ist? Also wo die Embleme der Vereine, die Spieler etc. richtig editiert sind.


 
Der kam sogar schon am Veröffentlichungs-Tag 

Mittlerweile gibt es schon Version 1.1:  PESEdit.com 2013 Patch 1.1 - Released! #26/09/12


----------



## Herbboy (1. Oktober 2012)

Inzwischen geht das mit dem Schiessen bei mir schon viel besser, aber ich schiesse trotzdem oft 10m am Tor vorbei aus 5m Entfernung, wenn es mal hektisch wird... 

Ich spiele jetzt Spieltag 29 bei der Meisterliga mit dem 1.FC Köln aus dem Fanpatch - was immer noch nervt: 28-30 Torschüsse pro Spiel, davon sind im Schnitt nur 2 Tore. Der Gegner: 5-6 Chancen und fast immer 1-2 Tore, mit Pech sogar 3 Tore und ich verliere...  und die berechneten Spiele sind irgendwie unrealistisch: nach 28 Spielen hat außer mir kein Verein mehr als 20 Tore ^^  Was mir aber gefällt: trotz "schlechter" Spieler ist man nicht chancenlos - bei den früheren Teilen war es so, dass Spieler mit Stärkewerten von ca 60 absolute Gurken waren: auf 10m verlieren die 2m Weg im Vergleich zum Gegner, selbst härteste Schüsse waren stets Rückgaben usw. - aber jetzt kann man selbst mit Spielern Stärke 59 oder 64 ziemlich gut Spielen, die Unterschiede zu besseren Spielern sind merkbar, aber durch aufmerksames Spiel auszugleichen, und der eine mit dehr gutem Schuss trifft wirklich viel eher, der andere mit mittelmäßigem Schuss trifft schlechter, aber nicht frustrierend mies.


----------



## Lukecheater (1. Oktober 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Der kam sogar schon am Veröffentlichungs-Tag
> 
> Mittlerweile gibt es schon Version 1.1:  PESEdit.com 2013 Patch 1.1 - Released! #26/09/12


 
ah ok, ich dachte das wäre nur sowas lieblos zusammengewürfeltes das man schonmal so auf die Schnelle entworfen hat. Na dann probier ich den mal aus. 

Edith sagt: Dumm nur, dass die das mit so nem filehoster machen wo man nicht fullspeed laden kann.


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. Oktober 2012)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> ah ok, ich dachte das wäre nur sowas lieblos zusammengewürfeltes das man schonmal so auf die Schnelle entworfen hat. Na dann probier ich den mal aus.
> 
> Edith sagt: Dumm nur, dass die das mit so nem filehoster machen wo man nicht fullspeed laden kann.


 
Das Gute an diesem Patch ist, dass du damit sogar online spielen kannst. Da ist ein Selector dabei, damit kannst du jederzeit hin- und herschalten. Clever gelöst


----------



## Herbboy (1. Oktober 2012)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> ah ok, ich dachte das wäre nur sowas lieblos zusammengewürfeltes das man schonmal so auf die Schnelle entworfen hat.


 bei ein paar FC-Spielern finde ich, dass die nicht mal ansatzweise den echten Spielern ähnlich sehen - aber mir kommt es eher auf die Namen und Postitionen an sowie Trikots.

Und wegen des Filehosters: das ist auch ohne Fullspeed nebenbei recht schnell runtergeladen - eher störend ist die IP-Bindung des Hosters, so dass man entweder warten muss bis zum nächsten Download (sind ja 3 Files) oder den Router aus- und wieder einschalten muss.


----------



## Lukecheater (3. Oktober 2012)

Wie bekommt man den denn zum Laufen? Wenn ich das Spiel mit Edit Patch spielen will muss man doch den Selector benutzen, oder? Wenn ich den öffne was muss ich dann machen um spielen zu können? Wenn ich z.B. auf "PesEdit.com 2013" Patch klicke läuft nur für kurze Zeit der runde Ladebalken neben der Maus, aber wirklich passieren tut nichts...


----------



## Herbboy (3. Oktober 2012)

ALso, nach Installation ist im PES-Ordner eine Datei "PESEdit" - diese per Rechtsklick auf den Desktop senden, dort kann Du das dann Doppelklicken, da erscheint ein Fenster, "PESEdit.com 2013 Patch" anklicken - dann sollte das Spiel mit editierten Daten starten. DAs geht bei Dir nicht, oder wie? Vlt Firewall/Virenscanner schuld?


----------



## Lukecheater (3. Oktober 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ALso, nach Installation ist im PES-Ordner eine Datei "PESEdit" - diese per Rechtsklick auf den Desktop senden, dort kann Du das dann Doppelklicken, da erscheint ein Fenster, "PESEdit.com 2013 Patch" anklicken - dann sollte das Spiel mit editierten Daten starten. DAs geht bei Dir nicht, oder wie? Vlt Firewall/Virenscanner schuld?


 
Gut ich bin über das Startmenü gegangen, aber ja das mein ich  Firewall und Virenscanner hab ich mal probeweise deaktiviert, aber es öffnet sich immer noch nix nachdem er kurz am laden ist. Ich weiß noch, dass kurz nach der INstallation sich das Kompatibilitäts-Dingens von Windows 7 geöffnet hat und meinte, dass es möglicherweise nicht korrekt installiert wurde und ob ich es mit den empfohlenen Einstellungen nochmal installieren will, da sich das PESEDIT aber geöffnet hatte hab ich jetzt angenommen es wäre nichts schief gegangen. Soll ich einfach nochmal neu installieren?


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. Oktober 2012)

Mach am Besten bei der Installation und dann beim PES-Selector starten mit "Als Administrator ausführen...".  So mach ich das immer.


----------



## Lukecheater (3. Oktober 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Mach am Besten bei der Installation und dann beim PES-Selector starten mit "Als Administrator ausführen...".  So mach ich das immer.


 
Die Installation wurde glaub ich automatisch als Administrator durchgeführt (bei dem Icon war zumindest das Symbol schon nebendran), aber letzteres hat jetzt zum gewünschten Ergebnis geführt, thx  
Ich frag mich auch grade warum ich nicht einfach mal als Administrator das gestartet hab, da das ja immer etwas ist was schnell mal zur Problemlösung bei Windows führen kann...


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. Oktober 2012)

Ein neuer PESedit.com 2013 Patch wurde veröffentlicht:



> *PESEdit.com 2013 Patch 1.2 - Npower Championship - Released! #04/10/12*
> 
> 
> *New Features:*
> ...


----------



## aliriza (9. Oktober 2012)

PES 2013: PCGH-Liga-Spieler gesucht


----------



## Sagehorn (10. Oktober 2012)

Hab die Frage schon im hardwareforum gestellt, aber egal:

Ich hab gelesen, man kann PES 13 auch ganz gut mit Tastatur (und Maus!?) spielen. Ist da was dran?
Kanns sein, dass das ein größeres Steuerungs-Potential hätte als der Gamepad?


----------



## Herbboy (10. Oktober 2012)

Sagehorn schrieb:


> Hab die Frage schon im hardwareforum gestellt, aber egal:
> 
> Ich hab gelesen, man kann PES 13 auch ganz gut mit Tastatur (und Maus!?) spielen. Ist da was dran?
> Kanns sein, dass das ein größeres Steuerungs-Potential hätte als der Gamepad?



also, ich kenne keinen, der so ein Spiel noch per Tastatur spielt ^^   man "kann" es zwar, aber sicher nicht bessser als per pad, manches dürfte auch kaum umsetzbar sein an moves&co


----------



## Sagehorn (10. Oktober 2012)

naja, aber wenn man auch noch die maus nehmen könnte, wäre man einem gamepad vermutlich überlegen. vor allem, was die präzise °winkel-bestimmung beträfe. dann sähe der gamecontroller möglicherweise so alt aus wie in egoshootern 

[edit] sorry, geht nur bei fifa13 und sieht dann wohl so aus: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AFn1gww7CQg


----------



## Herbboy (10. Oktober 2012)

Bei nem Egoshooter wäre das was ganz anderes, da MUSST Du ja mit dem Fadenkreuz sehr schnell genau auf das Ziel treffen und dabei auch zB dich schnell um die eigene Achse drehen, was per Pad sehr träge ist - da ist eine Maus natürlich viel besser als ein Pad. Bei nem Sportspiel aber wüsste ich nicht, was der Vorteil einer Maus sein soll: da die Spieler sich dynamisch bewegen, auf den Ball zu oder in den freien Raum usw., muss man nicht genau und vor allem auch nicht superschnell genau auf einen Punkt zielen, und da ja noch die Skills der Spieler wie Pass-Genaugkeit usw. dazukommen, würde selbst bei einem perfekt "gezielten" Schuss/Pass am Ende eh kein perfekter Schuss/Pass rauskommen    und man muss auch nicht im Gegensatz zu nem Shooter einen Cursor über eine längere Strecke bewegen, d.h der Speedvorteil der Maus kommt auch nicht zur Geltung.

IMmer mehr Spiele sind halt auch für Pads ausgelegt, nicht nur Sportspiele - an sich gehört ein Pad inzwischen wieder zur Standardaustattung eines Gamers, sofern man nicht ausschließlich Shooter + Strategie spielt. Und da microsoft am PC das Sagen hat, sollte man ein xbox-Pad nehmen, was zudem eh ein sehr gutes Pad ist


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. Oktober 2012)

Wenn man alle Hilfen anhat, dann geht das sicher auch mit Tastatur. Allerdings wenn man sie ausstellt und auch manuellen Schuß einstellt, kann ich mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen, dass das funktioniert. Da muss man ja dann beim Schießen schon ziemlich genau zielen und da ist die Tastensteuerung wohl zu grob.


----------



## LevArris1 (13. Oktober 2012)

Wieso gibt es bei PC Games keine News zum Patch 1.1 von Konami ?

Donnerstag kam ja der Patch 1.01 und ein kostenloser DLC
Konami hat mal wieder den Vogel abgeschossen, und nichts ging mehr.

Hab heute gelesen, das es nun wieder funktionieren soll. Tut es auch.

Hatte mich gefreut evtl. nun wieder 2 vs 2 spielen zu können.

Aber dann:

Das darf doch nicht wahr sein.
Das kann doch nicht deren Ernst sein.
Ungläubiges Kopfschütteln

Wenn man mit mehr als 2 Spieler online zusammen spielen will, geht das  nun nach dem Patch. Man kann ja nun mit bis zu 8 Spielern online  spielen.
Das hört sich erst mal gut an.

Aber es ist ganz und gar nicht gut. Nichts ist gut.

Bei 3-8 Spielern steuert jeder nur noch einen Spieler ! Wie beim Legenden-Modus

Wirklich !

Da steht vorher überhaupt nichts davon, das man ab 3 Spielern nur noch im Legenden-Modus spielen kann.
Ist aber definitiv so !

Also wir waren alle baff und haben ungläubig alle Möglichkeiten  durchgespielt, um auf herkömmliche Weise 2 vs 2 spielen zu können.
Um zu zweit jeweils ein Team gemeinsam steuern zu können.
Geht nicht !
Nirgends !


Was denkt Konami sich dabei ?
Ich bin Fassungslos


Ich möchte 2 vs 2  oder 2 vs 1 spielen können (falls man gerade zu dritt  zusammen im TS ist), aber dann doch nicht nur einen Spieler steuern.
Was machen Konami. Spiele entwickeln mit Kopf wie Flasche leer.

Ich denke nicht, das Konami da noch was macht. Und von daher wars das nun mit PES entgültig.
Keine Lust mehr auf so eine Gurkensoftware von so einem Hühnerhaufen.


PS: Patchen für Insider
Nett ist ja auch die Mitteilung zum Patch im Spiel. Man bekommt da einen  ellen langen Link zum ablesen vorgesetzt, anstatt das ein Browser mit  dem Download-Link aufgeht.
Auf der Konami-PES 2013 - Webseite ist er natürlich nicht zu finden.
Dann steht da auch nichts, das man das Datenpaket erst nach dem Patchen runterladen soll.
Nun konnte mein Profil nicht geladen werden, u. mußte alles neu einstellen, Verbindungsdaten neu eingeben.
Und beim ausführen des Patches muß man natürlich wissen, das sich  erstmal eine halbe Minute gar nichts tut, u. dann auf einmal startet der  Patch.
Das alles ist echt gruselig.


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. Oktober 2012)

Wie LevArris1 schon schrieb, gab es einen neuen Patch von Konami und zugleich einen neuen DLC. Wie man das alles installiert, das wird hier erklärt: PES 2013: Infos zum DLC (PC & PS3 gefixt) | prorevo – Deutschlands PES-Blog Nr.1


Und wenn man das offizielle Patchzeug installiert hat, dann gibt es hier auch den entsprechend angepassten neuen PESedit.com Patch 2.0: http://pesedit.com/forums/showthread.php?14162-PESEdit-com-2013-Patch-2-0-Released!-12-10-12


*New Features:*

DLC: Added DLC 2.0 (summer transfers + boots)
Faces: More than 250 new faces (including Özil, Schürrle), total of more than 430 new faces
Kits: Aston Villa, Chelsea, Everton, Fulham, Newcastle, Norwich, Reading, Sunderland, Swansea, Tottenham, West Ham, Wigan
Transfers: Complete transfers (DLC 2.0), also added some missing transfers such as Boruc + some players like Beckham and Henry

*General Features:*

Added Bundesliga, 2. Bundesliga, Liga Adelante, Npower Championship
Added other teams (Viktoria Plzen, BATE Borisov, Metalist Kharkiv, Rubin Kazan, Anzhi, and more)
Correct kits for all Premier League & Liga ZON Sagres teams +  Argentina, Brazil, Colombia, Netherlands, South Korea, Uruguay
Corrected names for fake players in unlicensed National teams and ML unlockable players
Faces: More than 430 new faces
Fixed kits for a lot teams including Barcelona, Manchester United and Sevilla
Includes DLC 2.0
Removed blur


----------



## shishapower (14. Oktober 2012)

Hallo! Ich habe PES 2013 jetzt seitdem 19.September und es mir nur aus dem grund Behalten weil ich dachte mit dem neuen Patch der am 11.Oktober gekommen ist das 2 vs 2 dann wieder so funktioniert wie bei 10, 11 und PES 12 aber das ist ja wohl eine verarsche, Man kann nur noch einen einzigen spieler kontrollieren, und dann ist jede Kameraperspektive auch noch schrott, Und PES 2013 gilt als bestes PES was es bisher je gab. Keine ahnung was sich KONAMI bei diesem ganzen scheiß dieses Jahr gedacht hat. Jedenfalls hoffe und gehe ich davon aus das sie darauf hin zu 70% sicher sehr viel kritik einstecken müssen und hoffe dass, das PES 2014 dann wieder besser wird xD  Werde jetzt daweil PES 2012 weiter zocken. Hoffe natürlich nur das die spanische lobby wo immer 100 anwesend sind noch voll bleibt. Könnte echt kotzen so ein Mist. PS:Zockt noch jemand von euch daweil PES 2012 2 vs 2? Wenn ja bitte ich diejenigen mir bescheid zu sagen die das PES 2012 noch haben. Gn8


----------



## erkosh (14. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe mich jetzt mehr oder weniger warm gespielt und möchte nochmal zu den Kopfball-Toren meinen Senf abgeben:

Classic Netherlands -> Gullit in den Sturm und es funktioniert mit den Kopfbällen. Auch sehr gut bei Ecken, wenn man den Spierler steuert. der den Ball bekommt (Gamepad RS). Die sind mit Gullit meist gefährlich und öfters gelingt auch das Tor. Aus dem Spiel heraus habe ich auch paar Kopfball-Tore geschossen, passiert jedoch selten. Dazu muss ich auch sagen, dass ich selten Flanken schlage, sondern eher den Ball flach spiele. Aber wenn ich ein Kopfballtor schieße, dann meist mit Gullit.

Ich habe ausversehen im Meister-Liga Modus die klassischen Spieler deaktiviert, deshalb werde ich bald neustarten nur um später Gullit transferieren zu können. Der Typ ist in dem Spiel eine Tor-Maschiene. 
Ich schätze die Spielerskills Kopfball und Sprungkraft beeinflussen das Kopfballtore Schießen sehr stark. Und diese Skills sind bei den Innenverteidigern meist hoch, deshalb verliert man oft die Kopfball-Duelle, wenn man einen kopfball-schwachen Spieler steuert.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Oktober 2012)

erkosh schrieb:


> Ich habe mich jetzt mehr oder weniger warm gespielt und möchte nochmal zu den Kopfball-Toren meinen Senf abgeben:
> ....



Also, ich bin jetzt 19.Spieltag in der 2.Saison Meisterloga und mache viele schöne Tore, aber Flanke und Kopfball erst 2 mal, und meine Ecken sind mehr als harmlos: über 50 Spiele, pro Spiel im Schnitt mind 3 Ecken, und erst 2 Tore durch Ecken...   es darf IMHO auch nicht sein, dass man nur Kopfballtore macht, weil man den einen von 100 Kopfball-Göttern im Kader hat...


----------



## Mothman (15. Oktober 2012)

Also ich hab mit meinem Spieler aus "Werde zur Legende" auch keine Probleme ab und zu mal nen Kopfballtor zu machen. Auch wenn der nur 180cm groß ist und eher auf Speed getrimmt ist.
Aber stimmt schon: Meine Ecken sind auch meistens harmlos. Wenn dann kommen die Kopfballtore eher durch Flanken aus dem Spiel heraus.


----------



## sichel27 (19. Oktober 2012)

Hallo, hab mal eine frage und zwar

möchte ich Pro Evolution Soccer Demo 2013 installieren , und es erscheint folgende Fehlermeldung:

Error 1309. Error from reading file: C:\dokume1/admini1/temp/Temporäres verzeichnis 6 für pes13_demo.zip/programfiles/konami...7dt01.img. verify that the file exsist and that you can acces it. 

Was bedeutet das bzw. was kann ich tun um das Problem zu lösen?

Vielen Dank im Vorraus für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Herbboy (20. Oktober 2012)

sichel27 schrieb:


> Hallo, hab mal eine frage und zwar
> 
> möchte ich Pro Evolution Soccer Demo 2013 installieren , und es erscheint folgende Fehlermeldung:
> 
> ...


´schau mal in Deinen Thread, da hab ich ne vermutung, woran es liegen könnte


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. Oktober 2012)

Ein neuer *PESedit.com Patch* ist da. *Version 2.1*: PESEdit.com 2013 Patch 2.1 - Liga Argentina - Released! #20/10/12

*New Features:*

New league: Liga Argentina (16 full teams with correct squads, lineups, kits & stadiums)*
Fixed boots, accessories, positions for more than 2000 players
Fixed online switch
Added correct kits for all national & classic teams
New faces: 20 new faces, including Gago, Nastasic, Verratti
New kits: Ireland, Real Sociedad, Wales
Added Serie A scoreboard
Correct transfers like Alex to Coritiba or Hitzelsperger to Everton, created more than 20 missing players
Added switch to use game version 1.00 or 1.01

*Updated to full 20 teams league after Apertura 2012 finishes in December.

*General Features:*

Added Bundesliga, Liga Argentina, 2. Bundesliga, Liga Adelante, Npower Championship
Added other teams (Viktoria Plzen, BATE Borisov, Metalist Kharkiv, Rubin Kazan, Anzhi, and more)
Correct kits for all National & Classic teams, Premier League & Liga ZON Sagres teams
Corrected names for fake players in unlicensed National teams and ML unlockable players
Faces: More than 430 new faces
Fixed kits for a lot teams including Barcelona, Manchester United and Sevilla
Includes DLC 2.0
Removed blur


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. November 2012)

PESedit.com 2013 Patch 2.2 wurde veröffentlicht: PESEdit.com 2013 Patch 2.2 - Released! #01/11/12

*New Features:*

New league: Serie B (19 full teams with correct squads, lineups, kits & stadiums)
New league: Fake 2nd div (18 teams)
New faces: 20+ new faces
New kits: Arsenal, Belgium, Belgrano, Elche, Girona, Guadalajara, Honduras, Norway, Wolfsburg
New boot: Nike CTR Maestri III
Improved selector: league / 2nd div switch) + added stadium switch (download stadiums here)
Added missing youth players (e.g. Eisfeld, Gnabry at Arsenal)
New red referee kit
*General Features:*

Added Bundesliga, Primera Division Argentina, 2. Bundesliga, Liga Adelante, Npower Championship, Serie B
Added other teams (Viktoria Plzen, BATE Borisov, Metalist Kharkiv, Rubin Kazan, Anzhi, and more)
Correct kits for all Premier League, Liga ZON Sagres + all National & Classic Teams
Corrected names for fake players in unlicensed National teams and ML unlockable players
Faces: More than 450 new faces
Fixed kits for a lot teams including Barcelona, Manchester United and Sevilla
Includes DLC 2.0
Scoreboard and stadium switch in selector (download stadiums here)
Removed blur


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. November 2012)

Anfang Dezember soll ein neuer Patch von Konami veröffentlicht werden:



> The new patch due in early December 2012
> The new patch features:
> 
> 1) Fixes to the below issues. We would like to apologise for all inconveniences caused.
> ...




Außerdem gab es von der Community einen neuen PESEdit.com-Patch. Diesmal die Version 2.3: PESEdit.com 2013 Patch 2.3 - Released! #14/11/12

*New Features:*

New league: Ligue 2 (10 full teams with correct squads, lineups, kits & stadiums)
New teams: 4 missing Liga Argentina teams (Quilmes, Atlético de  Rafaela, San Martin, Unión de Santa Fe) + 6 new European teams (Genk,  Videoton, Steaua, Basel, Young Boys, Dnipro)
20+ new faces
New kits: Algeria, Anzhi, BATE, Boca Juniors, Bremen, Cameroon,  Chelsea, Cluj, Cote d'Ivoire, Dortmund, Getafe, Ghana, Leverkusen,  Liverpool, Mallorca, Manchester City, Montpellier, Mönchengladbach,  Newcastle, Osasuna, Real Sociedad, San Lorenzo, Schalke, Senegal,  Sevilla, Shakhtar, South Africa, Spain, Spartak Moskva, Stuttgart,  Tottenham, Zaragoza
New boots: adiZero f50, Mercurial Vapor VIII CR7, adidas Copa  Mundial, Diadora DD Eleven GX 14, Joma Total Fit, Lotto Fuerzapura,  Lotto Futura
New scoreboards: Liga BBVA (updated), Premier League, Copa del Rey, Liga Adelante, BBC, Sky Sports
Added missing youth players (e.g. P. Jensen at Hoffenheim or Meppen-Walters at Man City)


----------



## LevArris1 (17. November 2012)

Sehe ich das richtig. Der Patch wird nur Meister Liga online betreffen ?

Was ist mit 2 vs 2 auf herkömmliche Art u. Weise `?  
Wird das nicht mit dem Patch gebracht ?

Ja, so wie ich Konami kenne, interessiert sich Konami herzlich wenig für die Belange der jahrelang treuen Seelen, die Ihr Spiel blind kauften.
Wenn 2 vs 2 nach dem Patch weiterhin nicht mehr möglich ist, war es das mit PES.

Spiele seid dem letzten Patch schon gar nicht mehr PES. 
Und das wird dann auch so bleiben. Diese komischen Japaner können mich mal.
Ich werde keinesfalls dann noch jemals ein PES kaufen.
Auch wenn sie 2 vs 2 klassisch wieder bringen werden. Womöglich dann als Feature. Toll !


----------



## Lukecheater (18. November 2012)

Ich wollte grad den Patch 2.2 runterladen, da ich nur vor ein paar Wochen mal den ersten Part runtergeladen hatte und seit dem nicht mehr dazu gekommen bin, aber der Link von PESEdit führt nur zu einer uploaded Seite die laut uploaded nicht mehr existiert. Wo bekomm ich den Patch jetzt her?


----------



## Herbboy (18. November 2012)

LevArris1 schrieb:


> Spiele seid dem letzten Patch schon gar nicht mehr PES.


 wie meinst Du das? ^^


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. November 2012)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Ich wollte grad den Patch 2.2 runterladen, da ich nur vor ein paar Wochen mal den ersten Part runtergeladen hatte und seit dem nicht mehr dazu gekommen bin, aber der Link von PESEdit führt nur zu einer uploaded Seite die laut uploaded nicht mehr existiert. Wo bekomm ich den Patch jetzt her?


 
Vielleicht wurden die Dateien entfernt, weil wir mittlerweile schon bei Patch 2.3 sind (siehe oben)


----------



## Lukecheater (19. November 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Vielleicht wurden die Dateien entfernt, weil wir mittlerweile schon bei Patch 2.3 sind (siehe oben)


 
muss man nicht nach und nach durchpatchen? Kann ich auch 2.2 auslassen und einfach 2.3 nehmen?


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. November 2012)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> muss man nicht nach und nach durchpatchen? Kann ich auch 2.2 auslassen und einfach 2.3 nehmen?


 
Du brauchst nicht durchpatchen. Da reicht immer die aktuellste Version zu installieren


----------



## Lukecheater (19. November 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Du brauchst nicht durchpatchen. Da reicht immer die aktuellste Version zu installieren


 
alles klar


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. November 2012)

Der neue Patch erscheint am 29.11. : https://www.konami-pes2013.com/de/2012/11/patch-1-02-erscheint-am-29-november/



> *PATCH 1.02 ERSCHEINT AM 29. NOVEMBER*
> 
> 
> *Probleme in der MLO wurden behoben und Auto Save-Funktion nun verfügbar.*  Hi PES Fans! Am 29. November veröffentlichen wir einen neuen Patch  für PES 2013, der einige Probleme in der Meister-Liga Online sowie dem  Leistungstraining behebt. Dank Eurer Kommentare auf unserer Facebook  Seite und dem Feedback, das Ihr an unseren Customer Support geschickt  habt, konnten wir PES 2013 um weitere Features erweitern, um Euch ein  noch besseres Spielerlebnis zu bieten. So könnt Ihr unter anderem die  Auto Save-Funktion in der Meister-Liga oder dem Werde zur Legende-Modus  selber aktivieren bzw. deaktivieren und die Spieler in der Meister-Liga  und Meister-Liga Online tragen individuelle Schuhe.
> ...


----------



## taunus (27. November 2012)

Weißt du ob es bereits einen Patch für die Xbox gibt, such mich schon dumm und dämlich. Macht an der Konsole doch irgendwie mehr Spaß, da ich am PC keinen Controller hab


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. November 2012)

taunus schrieb:


> Weißt du ob es bereits einen Patch für die Xbox gibt, such mich schon dumm und dämlich. Macht an der Konsole doch irgendwie mehr Spaß, da ich am PC keinen Controller hab



Übrigens: Wenn du eine Xbox 360 hast, dann hast du ja auch ein Xbox360 Pad. Dieses funktioniert übrigens auch am PC, da kannst es auch nutzen.

Edit: Hab doch noch was gefunden: http://www.onlyproevolutions.com/2012/10/xbox-360-pes-2013-option-file-daymos-ope-v1.5-v2.html

Allerdings kann ich dir nicht sagen, ob es was taugt, ich hab keine Konsole.

Ansonsten kannst dich ja hier im PES-Forum noch etwas umschauen, wenn du magst: http://forum.pescorner.net/forumdisplay.php?394-Microsoft


----------



## Lukecheater (27. November 2012)

taunus schrieb:


> Weißt du ob es bereits einen Patch für die Xbox gibt, such mich schon dumm und dämlich. Macht an der Konsole doch irgendwie mehr Spaß, da ich am PC keinen Controller hab


 
Wie Shadow sagt, warum zockst du dann nicht einfach mit dem Pad am PC? Ich nutz auch 2 XBOX 360 Controller am PC und das sind von der Haptik,Qualität etc. die besten Controller die man mMn im Moment bekommen kann. Außerdem werden die auch von den meisten aktuelleren Games quasi als Standard-Controller unterstützt.


----------



## Herbboy (27. November 2012)

Vlt. hat er gar keinen PC, bzw, zumindest keinen ausreichend guten - oder er will halt "auf dem Sofa am LCD" spielen


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. November 2012)

Konami hat den neuen Patch 1.02 jetzt veröffentlicht: PES2013


Wer allerdings zusätzlich den PESedit.com Community Patch nutzt, der funktioniert dann wohl mit dem Konami Patch nicht mehr. Da muss dann auch dort erstmal ein Update kommen. Nur als Hinweis !


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. Dezember 2012)

Ein neuer Patch von Konami (1.03) kommt nächste Woche: https://www.konami-pes2013.com/de/2...-den-patch-1-03-und-anderungen-im-2vs2-modus/


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. Dezember 2012)

Patch 1.03 erschienen


----------



## Herbboy (21. Dezember 2012)

Die sollten lieber man den großen Sprung zwischen "Fortgeschritten" und "Profi" ändern - ich hatte schonmal 7 Saisons Meisterliga auf "fortgeschtritten" gespielt, zwischendurch (als das Team besser wurde) auf Profi umgestellt, aber nun mal komplett neu angefangen: auf "Profi" konnte ich im 1. Jahr Meisterliga (in der 2. Liga! ) nur Platz 15 belegen, und im 2. Jahr hab ich nun in den ersten 6 Spielen 6 mal verloren - und fast immer hab ich mehr Torschüsse als der Gegner, verliere trotzdem und kassiere dabei quasi mit jedem 2. oder .3 Schuss des Gegners ein Gegentor... gerne auch mal mit 15 zu 5 Tosrchüssen AUFS Tor, und am Ende steht es 0:4... dabei trifft der Gegner die größten Gurkenbälle doch ins Tor, oder Pässe in die Spitze kommen ständig GERADE so beim Stürmer an, und der kann trotz Stochern und Grätschen weiterlaufen und das Tor machen... und bei mir wird fast jeder Steilpass GERADE so abgefangen, oder wenn mal ein Stürmer frei durch ist, wird er trotzdem oft erfolgreich gestellt, oder er wird stark behindert und stolpert, natürlich ohne dass Foul gepfiffen wird, und wenn ich dann doch mal zum Torschuss komme, werden die Bälle "aufs Tor" zu 80% mit gottgleichen Paraden noch gehalten...  von den Schüssen, die eh vorbeigehen oder an Pfosten/Latte, will ich erst gar nicht anfangen... 

Jetzt hab ich auf "Fortgeschritten" runtergestrellt und schlage plötzlich alle Teams mit 4:0, 3:1 oder 5:2, kann dabei quasi narrenfrei um den Strafraum rumlaufen, bis ich eine Lücke sehe... und die Torhüter halten fast keinen Schuss, der halbwegs hart aufs Tor kommt... so macht es auch keinen Spaß... 


ach ja: ich steuere alles manuell.


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. Januar 2013)

Mittlerweile gibt es den PESEdit.com Patch in der Version 2.8: PESEdit.com 2013 Patch 2.8 - Released! #16/01/12

Aber Achtung: Dieser Patch läuft nicht mit dem aktuellsten Konami-Patch, weil der Kitserver immer noch nicht verändert wurde. PES muss sich in der Version 1.0 oder 1.1. befinden.

Sobald es eine Version gibt, die mit dem aktuellsten Konami Patch laufen wird, melde ich mich wieder.


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. Januar 2013)

So wie es aussieht, kommt übrigens die neue Engine tatsächlich schon mit PES 2014: Konami: PES 2014 engine will be spectacular | Only Pro Evolutions

Da bin ich schon sehr gespannt, wenn es die ersten richtigen Informationen und vor allem Bilder geben wird. Das wird aber sicher noch 2-3 Monate dauern.


----------



## MoeD (26. Januar 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> So wie es aussieht, kommt übrigens die neue Engine tatsächlich schon mit PES 2014: Konami: PES 2014 engine will be spectacular | Only Pro Evolutions
> 
> Da bin ich schon sehr gespannt, wenn es die ersten richtigen Informationen und vor allem Bilder geben wird. Das wird aber sicher noch 2-3 Monate dauern.


 
Na hoffentlich tut sich da ordentlich etwas, denn diese gescripteten, quasi vorherbestimmten Spielverläufe, die teilweise im Spiel daherkommen gehören in die Tonne und auch diesem Through-Ball-Gespamme im Online-Modus gehört endlich der Riegel vorgeschoben! Ich würde es ja begrüßen, wenn es das Spiel nur noch im Full Manual-Modus geben würde, aber dadurch würde man sich wahrscheinlich vom Massenmarkt verabschieden - leider, denn PES mit Passunterstürtzung ist der reinste Flipperautomat und für jeden der sich mal ne Zeit lang mit dem Full Manual-Gameplay beschäftigt hat kaum zu ertragen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. Januar 2013)

MoeD schrieb:


> Na hoffentlich tut sich da ordentlich etwas, denn diese gescripteten, quasi vorherbestimmten Spielverläufe, die teilweise im Spiel daherkommen gehören in die Tonne und auch diesem Through-Ball-Gespamme im Online-Modus gehört endlich der Riegel vorgeschoben! Ich würde es ja begrüßen, wenn es das Spiel nur noch im Full Manual-Modus geben würde, aber dadurch würde man sich wahrscheinlich vom Massenmarkt verabschieden - leider, denn PES mit Passunterstürtzung ist der reinste Flipperautomat und für jeden der sich mal ne Zeit lang mit dem Full Manual-Gameplay beschäftigt hat kaum zu ertragen.


 Da gebe ich Dir recht, deswegen empfehle ich auch immer, alles auf manuell zu stellen. Das mag am Anfang vielleicht etwas schwieriger sein, aber nur so kann man das volle Potenzial des Spieles ausschöpfen und bekommt ein realistischeres Fussballspiel. Ich z.B. spiel nur auf manuell.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Januar 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Da gebe ich Dir recht, deswegen empfehle ich auch immer, alles auf manuell zu stellen. Das mag am Anfang vielleicht etwas schwieriger sein, aber nur so kann man das volle Potenzial des Spieles ausschöpfen und bekommt ein realistischeres Fussballspiel. Ich z.B. spiel nur auf manuell.



Ich auch, und dann freu ich mich umso mehr über bestimmte "Traumtore" - ich werd bald mal ein kleines Video posten, bin derzeit dabei, die Replays aufzunehmen 

das einzige, was immer noch doof ist: die Aktiverung der Spieler. GANZ aus ist doof, weil dann oft der Stürmer nach dem aktvieren kurz stehenbleibt und nicht an den Ball kommt. "halb" an ist an sich gut, führt aber in der Abwehr manchmal zu Ärger, und wenn ich einen anderen Spieler manuell aktivieren will, geht das in vielen Fällen nicht - zB Pass zu Stürmer X, ein anderer wird aber aktiviert und läuft dem Ball hinterher, obwohl X inzwischen näher am Ball ist, und ich drücke wie blöde, aber X wird nicht aktiviert. Und wenn mal doch, dann läuft der andere trotzdem dahin und stört...


----------



## Shadow_Man (31. Januar 2013)

Jetzt gibt's auch die offizielle Bestätigung, dass PES 2014 mit einer neuen Engine kommt: Klick


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. Februar 2013)

Gestern wurde der neue PESedit.com Patch 3.0 veröffentlicht: Klick 
Dieser beinhaltet alle Wintertransfers und ist mit dem neuesten Konami-Patch kompatibel.

*New Features*




Updated winter transfers 809 transfers made in all  leagues since 2.8, 1400+ since start of the January window (Anelka >  Juventus, Balotelli > Milan, Beckham > Paris, Drogba >  Galatasaray, Gago > Velez Sarsfield, Monreal > Arsenal, Rivière  > Monaco, Samba > QPR, Sneijder > Galatasaray, Willian >  Anzhi etc.)
Full 1.03 & DLC 3.00 support Offline & Online (teamnames + kits working online)
Includes newest kitserver 13.3.0.0
20+ new faces Abdennour, Cruyff, Cvitanich, Figo, Fofana, Gouffran, Mskani, Zidane etc., in total 700+ faces
New kits Angola, Atlético, Chile, Corinthians, France,  Galatasaray, Hungary, Israel, Las Palmas, Manchester City, Morocco,  Nürnberg, Portugal, Sao Paulo, Sevilla, Sweden, Zambia
Created 149 missing players Hahn (Augsburg), Latka (Düsseldorf), Brice Samba (Marseille), Zevallos (Juventus) etc.
New scoreboard Canal+ (Txak)
Fixed a lot boots + accessories

*General Features*




Added 8 leagues Bundesliga, Primera Division  Argentina, Russian Premier League, 2. Bundesliga, Liga Adelante, Npower  Championship, Serie B, Ligue 2, Brasileirão Série B
Added 12 other teams Arminia Bielefeld, BATE Borisov, BSC  Young Boys, Dnipro Dnipropetrovsk, FC Basel, KRC Genk, Metalist  Kharkiv, Steaua Bucureşti, Videoton FC, Viktoria Plzen + Indonesia,  Malaysia
Correct kits for all Premier League, Liga ZON Sagres + all National & Classic Teams
Corrected names for fake players in unlicensed National teams and ML unlockable players
Faces More than 700 new faces (all fixed by PESEDIT)
Fixed kits for a lot teams including Barcelona, Manchester United and Sevilla
Includes newest DLC 3.0 + game version 1.03
Scoreboard and stadium switch in selector (download stadiums here)
Removed blur
Fixed boots + accessories for 4000+ players


----------



## LordCrash (5. Februar 2013)

Cool, danke Shadow, muss ich gleich mal runterladen. Endlich wird auch Spielversion 1.03 unterstützt, das war das größte Manko der bisherigen PESEdit Versionen.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Februar 2013)

Ich find nur blöd, dass das so viele Download-Teile sind - gibt es nicht genug Fans/Fanseiten, um eigene Server für EIN großes File zur Verfügung zu stellen?


----------



## LordCrash (5. Februar 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich find nur blöd, dass das so viele Download-Teile sind - gibt es nicht genug Fans/Fanseiten, um eigene Server für EIN großes File zur Verfügung zu stellen?


 
Naja, den Server müsste ja auch jemand bezahlen. Und bei einer Dateigröße von knapp 1GB kommt da ziemlich schnell ganz schön viel Traffic zusammen.... 

Wenns dir zu lange dauert, dann kauf dir nen Premium-2-Tagesticket von Uploaded für 5€, das ist die Mod allemal wert.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Februar 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Naja, den Server müsste ja auch jemand bezahlen. Und bei einer Dateigröße von knapp 1GB kommt da ziemlich schnell ganz schön viel Traffic zusammen....


  das ist mir klar, genau daher frag ich mich ja eben auch, ob es nicht genug Fans/Fansites gibt, so dass der Traffic finanziert werden kann...


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. Februar 2013)

Das mit den Mods ist halt auch nicht so einfach. Wie du vielleicht gemerkt hast, werden solche Patches mit Bundesliga nur auf ausländischen Seiten angeboten. Würdest du das so auf einer deutschen Seite bringen, dann würde schnell EA meckern und irgendwas androhen, weil sie ja die Exklusivlizenz in Deutschland haben  Deswegen berichten PCG und CO. ja auch nicht über solche Mods, was sie sonst ja sicher tun würden.

Warum man das aber in mehrere Teile aufteilt, weiß ich auch nicht. Vielleicht für Leute die nicht so schnelles Internet haben und die Teile nacheinander laden? Ist aber alles nur spekulation.

Was mich eher nervt, dass ist diese 180-Minuten Wartezeit. Zum Glück kann man das aber umgehen, in dem man nach jedem runtergeladenen Teil einfach den Router neustartet, dann geht's gleich wieder weiter


----------



## Herbboy (5. Februar 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Warum man das aber in mehrere Teile aufteilt, weiß ich auch nicht. Vielleicht für Leute die nicht so schnelles Internet haben und die Teile nacheinander laden? Ist aber alles nur spekulation.


 nee nee, das wird nur so gemacht, weil nicht-Premium-Mitglieder keine Dateien größer als XY Megabyte runterladen "dürfen" bzw. noch größere Einschränkungen hätten als bei kleineren Paketgrößen  

Und wegen der Wartezeit: das kann man ggf durch Router aus und wieder einschalten erledigen, dann kriegst Du ggf ne neue IP, und die Website weiß incht mehr, dass Du schon vor erst zB 5Min was runtergeladen hattest.


----------



## LordCrash (5. Februar 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Das mit den Mods ist halt auch nicht so einfach. Wie du vielleicht gemerkt hast, werden solche Patches mit Bundesliga nur auf ausländischen Seiten angeboten. Würdest du das so auf einer deutschen Seite bringen, dann würde schnell EA meckern und irgendwas androhen, weil sie ja die Exklusivlizenz in Deutschland haben  Deswegen berichten PCG und CO. ja auch nicht über solche Mods, was sie sonst ja sicher tun würden.
> 
> Warum man das aber in mehrere Teile aufteilt, weiß ich auch nicht. Vielleicht für Leute die nicht so schnelles Internet haben und die Teile nacheinander laden? Ist aber alles nur spekulation.
> 
> Was mich eher nervt, dass ist diese 180-Minuten Wartezeit. Zum Glück kann man das aber umgehen, in dem man nach jedem runtergeladenen Teil einfach den Router neustartet, dann geht's gleich wieder weiter


 Naja, bei nichtkommerziellen Mods kanns in Deutschland eigentlich überhaupt keine lizenzrechtlichen Probleme geben. Was die Leute zu ihrem eigenen Vergnügen in der Freizeit machen, darauf können die Rechteinhaber überhaupt keinen Einfluss nehmen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. Februar 2013)

Der *PESEdit.com 2013 Patch 3.1 *wurde veröffentlicht: 
PESEdit.com 2013 Patch 3.1 - Released! #23/02/13

*NEW FEATURES*

New boots: adidas adiZero, Predator LZ, adiPure
30+ new faces (including Amrabat, Muslera (Galatasaray), a total of 700+ faces)
New kits: Atletico, Besiktas, Bielefeld, Hungary, Lyon, Mexico, Nigeria, Romania, Valencia
Transfers: 208 transfers done since 3.0
Created 69 missing players
New scoreboard: Fox Soccer PL
Fixed problem with team names in Online mode, fixed problem with CL ball
Fixed a lot boots + accessories

*GENERAL FEATURES*

Added Bundesliga, Primera Division  Argentina, Russian Premier League, 2. Bundesliga, Liga Adelante, Npower  Championship, Serie B, Ligue 2, Brasileirão Série B
Added other teams (Arminia Bielefeld, BATE Borisov, BSC Young Boys,  Dnipro Dnipropetrovsk, FC Basel, KRC Genk, Metalist Kharkiv, Steaua  Bucureşti, Videoton FC, Viktoria Plzen + Indonesia, Malaysia)
Correct kits for all Premier League, Liga ZON Sagres + all National & Classic Teams
Corrected names for fake players in unlicensed National teams and ML unlockable players
Faces: More than 700 new faces (all fixed by PESEDIT)
Fixed kits for a lot teams including Barcelona, Manchester United and Sevilla
Includes newest DLC 3.0 & game version 1.03
Scoreboard and stadium switch in selector (download stadiums here)
Removed blur
Fixed boots + accessories for a lot players (Premier League, Ligue 1, Eredivisie, Serie A, Liga BBVA, Bundesliga and many more)


----------



## LordCrash (24. Februar 2013)

Vorgestern schon runtergeladen, schaut gut aus.


----------



## Ankylo (25. Februar 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Der *PESEdit.com 2013 Patch 3.1 *wurde veröffentlicht:
> PESEdit.com 2013 Patch 3.1 - Released! #23/02/13


 
Da könnte ich fast auf die Idee kommen mir PES für den PC zu holen.  Finde es echt richtig super, wie sehr PES am PC von den Fans unterstützt wird. Ich bin schon froh, wenn ich jedes Jahr zumindest die erste Bundesliga auf der PS3 habe.


----------



## LordCrash (25. Februar 2013)

Ankylo schrieb:


> Da könnte ich fast auf die Idee kommen mir PES für den PC zu holen.  Finde es echt richtig super, wie sehr PES am PC von den Fans unterstützt wird. Ich bin schon froh, wenn ich jedes Jahr zumindest die erste Bundesliga auf der PS3 habe.


 PES 2013 ist eins von den Spielen, das ich mir ohne umfassende Mods gar nicht mehr vorstellen könnte...... Aber es ist schon erstaunlich, wie schnell und gut für den PC die jeweiligen Daten für PES 2013 angepasst werden.


----------



## Ankylo (25. Februar 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> PES 2013 ist eins von den Spielen, das ich mir ohne umfassende Mods gar nicht mehr vorstellen könnte...... Aber es ist schon erstaunlich, wie schnell und gut für den PC die jeweiligen Daten für PES 2013 angepasst werden.


 
Das stimmt auf jeden Fall. Selbst auf der Konsole, wo man sich mühevoll durch sämtliche Menüs umständlich klicken muss, schaffen die Leute innerhalb weniger Tage nach Release bereits eine Umsetzung der kompletten Fußballbundesliga. Ich finde die Arbeit auch so toll, dass ich gewillt bin den ein oder anderen Euro sogar dafür zu spenden.


----------



## Joko-San (25. Februar 2013)

Ich find das mit den Mods auch super. Ich finde das hebt die Klasse des Spiels echt nochmal um einige Stufen. Es macht einfach mehr Spass das Spiel dann zu daddeln und auch der Fanfaktor kommt besser vor, als vorher.


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. Februar 2013)

Wie damals bei den Unreal Tournament-Spielen, da hatte ich auch Gigabyteweise Maps und Mods runtergeladen. Damit konnte man viele Monate und Jahre verbringen. Schade, dass von Herstellerseite immer mehr versucht wird, sowas nicht zu ermöglichen, durch ihren Online-Zwang oder/und um ihre DLCs zu verkaufen. Bei einem PC Spiel, welches nicht modbar ist bzw. dies nicht möglich ist, da habe ich immer das Gefühl, als würde was fehlen. Beispiel BF3: Bei den alten Spielen gab es immer wieder Maps und Mods dazu, jetzt beim 3.Teil gar nichts mehr und deswegen fasziniert mich das viel weniger. Genau das gleiche bei Call of Duty. Früher modbar und es gab vieles aus der Community. Jetzt gleich null.


----------



## Lukecheater (26. Februar 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Wie damals bei den Unreal Tournament-Spielen, da hatte ich auch Gigabyteweise Maps und Mods runtergeladen. Damit konnte man viele Monate und Jahre verbringen. Schade, dass von Herstellerseite immer mehr versucht wird, sowas nicht zu ermöglichen, durch ihren Online-Zwang oder/und um ihre DLCs zu verkaufen. Bei einem PC Spiel, welches nicht modbar ist bzw. dies nicht möglich ist, da habe ich immer das Gefühl, als würde was fehlen. Beispiel BF3: Bei den alten Spielen gab es immer wieder Maps und Mods dazu, jetzt beim 3.Teil gar nichts mehr und deswegen fasziniert mich das viel weniger. Genau das gleiche bei Call of Duty. Früher modbar und es gab vieles aus der Community. Jetzt gleich null.


 
Das kann ich aber nur teilweise unterschreiben. Ich habe eine 3 stellige Stundenzahl in Bf2 verbracht und hab eigentlich ausschließlich Strike@Karkand und ein paar andere Maps gespielt. Bei Bf3 waren es zwar einige Stunden weniger, aber es waren immer noch über 100 Stunden.


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. Februar 2013)

Konami veröffentlicht am 7.März auch ein kostenloses Kaderupdate mit den aktuellen Transfers: PES 2013: Kaderupdate-DLC kommt am 7.März - prorevo – Deutschlands PES-Blog Nr.1


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. März 2013)

Nächsten Donnerstag (14.März) wird die neue Engine für PES 2014 im Edge Magazin enthüllt. Dann gibts vermutlich auch die ersten Infos zum Spiel:



> Wie KONAMI vor wenigen Minuten bekannt gegeben hat, wird am *nächsten Donnerstag das Edge-Magazin exklusiv als erstes über Pro Evolution Soccer 2014 berichten*.  Das Fachmagazin ist für Insider Reportagen und anspruchsvolle Reviews  bekannt. Auf Grund dieser Tatsache wird sich das Magazin auch mehr mit  der technischen Seite der Engine beschäftigen. Trotzdem sollte es die  ersten interessanten Informationen rund um PES 2014 geben und wir einen  ersten Eindruck bekommen, was mit der Engine alles möglich sein könnte."Vergangenen Monat haben wir die Redaktion vom sehr  bekannten englischsprachigen Spielemagazin Edge nach Tokio eingeladen,  die einen ersten Blick auf die neue Engine geworfen haben, die in  Zukunft für die PES-Serie verwendet wird.
> Wir möchten Euch somit die technischen Aspekte zeigen, die die neue  Engine mit sich bringt. Zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt werden wir mehr  enthüllen."​Quelle


----------



## LordCrash (7. März 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Nächsten Donnerstag (14.März) wird die neue Engine für PES 2014 im Edge Magazin enthüllt. Dann gibts vermutlich auch die ersten Infos zum Spiel:


 Nice, da bin ich ja mal gespannt. Hoffentlich kriegen wir mit der neuen Engine wirklich mal Revolution statt Evolution geboten, die letzten Jahre hat sich ja nicht soooo viel getan bei PES. Aber solange die Mechanik an sich gut ist und der BAL einigermaßen anständig umgesetzt wird (und nicht gestrichten wird!!!), bin ich sowieso wieder mit von der Partie....


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. März 2013)

Der DLC 4.0 von Konami ist jetzt im Spiel verfügbar und kann auch dort runtergeladen werden.
Allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob der mit dem PESEdit Patch schon läuft, da wird man auch dort wohl auf ein Update warten müssen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. März 2013)

Der* PESEdit.com Patch 3.2* wurde veröffentlicht: PESEdit.com 2013 Patch 3.2 - Spor Toto Süper Lig & DLC 4.00 - Released! #08/03/13

*NEW FEATURES PESEDIT 2013 PATCH 3.2*

New league: Spor Toto Süper Lig (15 new full teams with correct squads, lineups, kits & stadiums)
DLC 4.00 included: all new boots and created players implemented
New ball: UEFA Champions League 2013 Final London
New boots: Puma Powercat White/Orange/Ocean, Puma King  White/Black/Ocean, Puma evoSpeed Orange/White/Ocean &  Yellow/Blue/Scarlet
15 new faces (including Morata (Real Madrid), Reto Ziegler (Fenerbahce), a total of 700+ faces)
New kits: Gil Vicente, Real Sociedad
Transfers: ~300 transfers made since version 3.1 / created 100+ new players
Online mode compatibility with DLC 4.00
Fixed a lot boots + accessories

*GENERAL FEATURES PESEDIT 2013 PATCH*

Added Bundesliga,  Primera Division Argentina, Russian Premier League, Spor Toto Süper Lig,  2. Bundesliga, Liga Adelante, Npower Championship, Serie B, Ligue 2,  Brasileirão Série B
Added other teams (Arminia Bielefeld, BATE Borisov, BSC Young Boys,  Dnipro Dnipropetrovsk, FC Basel, KRC Genk, Metalist Kharkiv, Steaua  Bucureşti, Videoton FC, Viktoria Plzen + Indonesia, Malaysia)
Correct kits for all Premier League, Liga ZON Sagres + all National & Classic Teams
Corrected names for fake players in unlicensed National teams and ML unlockable players
Faces: More than 700 new faces (all fixed by PESEDIT)
Fixed kits for a lot teams including Barcelona, Manchester United and Sevilla
Includes newest DLC 4.00 & game version 1.03
Scoreboard and stadium switch in selector (download stadiums here)
Removed blur
Fixed boots + accessories for a lot players (Premier League, Ligue 1, Eredivisie, Serie A, Liga BBVA, Bundesliga and many more)


----------



## Jedi-Joker (9. März 2013)

Die FOX Engine wird nicht genutzt, aber die neue PES-Engine basiert darauf. Also wird quasi indirekt genutzt^^



> *Nächste Woche Donnerstag erscheint Ausgabe #252 des Edge-Magazins. Wie schon angekündigt,  wird dieses Spiele-Magazin als erstes über die neue Engine in Pro  Evolution Soccer 2014 berichten. Wir haben vorab mit Adam Bhatti von  Konami gesprochen und herausgefunden, was wir erwarten dürfen. – Fakt:  Die Fox Engine wird nicht genutzt.*
> Die deutsche Übersetzung unseres Interviews:
> *prorevo:* Hey Adam, die Leute spekulieren über die  Edge-Reportage und was wir erfahren werden. Kannst du uns sagen, was wir  erwarten dürfen?
> *Adam:* Natürlich. Ich werde hier jetzt nicht zu sehr  ins Detail gehen können aber die Reportage wird zeigen, wie wir die neu  entwickelte Engine nutzen werden. Es ist ein wirklich langer Artikel.  Allerdings kann ich an dieser Stelle schon sagen, dass wir – entgegen  einiger Vermutungen, die ich gelesen habe – nicht die Fox Engine nutzen  werden. Unsere Engine wurde vom PES Production Team speziell für PES  entwickelt.
> ...




Quelle: PES 2014: Die Engine-News nächste Woche – nachgehakt bei Adam Bhatti - prorevo – Deutschlands PES-Blog Nr.1


----------



## LordCrash (9. März 2013)

Jedi-Joker schrieb:


> Die FOX Engine wird nicht genutzt, aber die neue PES-Engine basiert darauf. Also wird quasi indirekt genutzt^^
> 
> Quelle: PES 2014: Die Engine-News nächste Woche – nachgehakt bei Adam Bhatti - prorevo – Deutschlands PES-Blog Nr.1


Hm, es lässt sich ja schwar was Fundiertes dazu sagen, solange es keine harten Fakten und "visuelle" Nachweise gibt. Wenn die neue PES Engine auf einem Level mit der Fox Engine ist, dann gibt es ja keinen Grund zur Beschwerde. Wenn nicht, ist das zwar schade, aber bei PES zählen ja sowieso mehr die inneren Werte....


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. März 2013)

Hier noch ein paar Infos zur neuen Engine: PES 2014: Die wichtigsten Fakten rund um die Engine-Vorstellung im Edge-Magazin - prorevo – Deutschlands PES-Blog Nr.1

Sobald PES2014 dann offiziell angekündigt wird, werde ich ein eigenes Thema dazu eröffnen. Noch ist es wohl zu früh


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. März 2013)

PESEdit.com 2013 Patch 3.3 wurde veröffentlicht: PESEdit.com 2013 Patch 3.3 with Superleague Greece Released!

PESEdit.com 2013 3.3 Patch adds Superleague Greece, including 12 new  full teams with correct squads, lineups, kits & stadiums. You can  use Superleague Greece by switching it on it selector. It will replace  Eredivisie, but you can always revert back to the Dutch league, and also  select Russian and Turkish leagues.

*NEW FEATURES PESEDIT 2013 PATCH 3.3*

New league: Superleague Greece (12 new full teams with correct squads, lineups, kits & stadiums)
DLC 4.00: all new player stats & team formations added
New ball: UEFA Champions League 2013 Final London
New boots: adidas adiZero F50 Messi, Nike Mercurial Vapor IX CR7,  Nike Total 90, CTR360 Maestri, Mercurial Vapor IX & Tiempo Legend  new colorways
50+ new faces (including Beckham (PSG), Cristiano Ronaldo (Real  Madrid), Draxler (Schalke 04), Ronaldinho (Atletico Mineiro), a total of  800 faces)
New kits: Atletico Mineiro, Celtic, Coritiba, Criciuma, Cruzeiro,  Gremio, Hoffenheim, Malaga, Motherwell, Nautico, Olympiacos, PAOK, Sao  Paulo, Vasco da Gama
Fixed Champions League ball, problem with default formations (auto tactics)

*GENERAL FEATURES PESEDIT 2013 PATCH*

Added Bundesliga,  Primera Division Argentina, Russian Premier League, Spor Toto Süper Lig,  2. Bundesliga, Liga Adelante, Npower Championship, Serie B, Ligue 2,  Brasileirão Série B
Added other teams (Arminia Bielefeld, BATE Borisov, BSC Young Boys,  Dnipro Dnipropetrovsk, FC Basel, KRC Genk, Metalist Kharkiv, Steaua  Bucureşti, Videoton FC, Viktoria Plzen + Indonesia, Malaysia)
Correct kits for all Premier League, Liga ZON Sagres + all National & Classic Teams
Corrected names for fake players in unlicensed National teams and ML unlockable players
Faces: ~800 new faces (all fixed by PESEDIT)
Fixed kits for a lot teams including Barcelona, Manchester United and Sevilla
Includes newest DLC 4.00 & game version 1.03
Scoreboard and stadium switch in selector (download stadiums here)
Removed blur
Fixed boots + accessories for a lot players (Premier League, Ligue 1, Eredivisie, Serie A, Liga BBVA, Bundesliga and many more)

*PES 2013 SUPERLEAGUE GREECE TEAM LIST*
AEK, Aris, Asteras Tripolis, Atromitos, Kerkyra, Levadiakos, OFI Crete,  Olympiacos, Panathinaikos, Panthrakikos, PAOK, PAS Giannina, Platanias,  Skoda Xanthi, Veria


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. April 2013)

Seit heute gibts *Version 3.4*: PESEdit.com 2013 Patch 3.4 Released!!

*NEW FEATURES PESEDIT 2013 PATCH 3.4*

New teams: Npower  Championship (2 new teams, total of 22 teams): Ipswich, Sheffield  Wednesday; Serie bwin (2 new teams, total of 22 teams): Pro Vercelli,  Virtus Lanciano, Ligue 2 (6 new teams, total of 16 teams):  Arles-Avignon, Chateauroux, Havre, Laval, Nimes, Tours
New ball: adidas Tafugo (Liga Argentina 2013 OMB)
15+ new faces (including Arda Turan, Burak, Ibrahimovic, Isco, a total of 800+ faces)
New kits: Atletico, Estudiantes, Flamengo, Fluminense, Godoy Cruz,  Italy, Qatar, Racing Club, San Lorenzo, San Martin, Union de Santa Fe,  Uruguay, Vasco
Improved selector (Other European teams now sorted by country when switching etc.)

*GENERAL FEATURES PESEDIT 2013 PATCH*

Full new leagues:  Bundesliga, Primera Division Argentina, Russian Premier League, Spor  Toto Süper Lig, Superleague Greece, 2. Bundesliga, Liga Adelante, Npower  Championship, Serie B, Ligue 2, Brasileirão Série B
Added other teams (Arminia Bielefeld, BATE Borisov, BSC Young Boys,  Dnipro Dnipropetrovsk, FC Basel, KRC Genk, Metalist Kharkiv, Steaua  Bucureşti, Videoton FC, Viktoria Plzen + Indonesia, Malaysia)
Correct kits for all Premier League, Liga ZON Sagres + all National & Classic Teams
Corrected names for fake players in unlicensed National teams and ML unlockable players
Faces: ~800 new faces (all fixed by PESEDIT)
Fixed kits for a lot teams including Barcelona, Manchester United and Sevilla
Includes newest DLC 4.00 & game version 1.03
Scoreboard and stadium switch in selector (download stadiums here)
Removed blur
Fixed boots + accessories for a lot players (Premier League, Ligue 1, Eredivisie, Serie A, Liga BBVA, Bundesliga and many more)


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. April 2013)

Neuer DLC für PES 2013 erscheint am 25.April


----------



## homeman (16. April 2013)

Steinigt mich für meine Meinung, aber ich habe von PES noch nie viel gehalten. Es war immer so der Nacheiferer von FIFA und die Rechte für die Spieler hatten die auch nicht immer. Ich bevorzuge FIFA, sorry


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. April 2013)

homeman schrieb:


> Steinigt mich für meine Meinung, aber ich habe von PES noch nie viel gehalten. Es war immer so der Nacheiferer von FIFA und die Rechte für die Spieler hatten die auch nicht immer. Ich bevorzuge FIFA, sorry


 
Quatsch, hier wird niemand gesteinigt, hier gibts Meinungsfreiheit  Aber wie kommt du auf Nacheiferer? Das Gameplay und das Spielgefühl in PES war doch schon immer ganz anders als bei FIFA.


----------



## Herbboy (16. April 2013)

homeman schrieb:


> Steinigt mich für meine Meinung, aber ich habe von PES noch nie viel gehalten. Es war immer so der Nacheiferer von FIFA und die Rechte für die Spieler hatten die auch nicht immer. Ich bevorzuge FIFA, sorry



Nachdem ich mehrere Stunden bei nem Kumpel Fifa gespielt hab, hat sich meine Zuneigung zu PES noch weiter gesteigert: das Gameplay ist einfach viel besser   und auf O-Daten hab ich noch nie so nen großen Wert gelegt, jedenfalls keinen größeren als auf das Gameplay 

Aber ich mach da auch keinen "Streit" draus: ich FINDE PES besser, ich sage aber nicht, dass es besser IST und die Leute Unrecht haben oder Deppen sind, die Fifa bevorzugen.


----------



## LordCrash (16. April 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Nachdem ich mehrere Stunden bei nem Kumpel Fifa gespielt hab, hat sich meine Zuneigung zu PES noch weiter gesteigert: das Gameplay ist einfach viel besser   und auf O-Daten hab ich noch nie so nen großen Wert gelegt, jedenfalls keinen größeren als auf das Gameplay
> 
> Aber ich mach da auch keinen "Streit" draus: ich FINDE PES besser, ich sage aber nicht, dass es besser IST und die Leute Unrecht haben oder Deppen sind, die Fifa bevorzugen.


 Das Argument mit den Originaldaten zieht auf dem PC sowieso nicht. Dank Mods ist sogar mehr Datentreue gegeben als bei Fifa. 

Ansonsten kann und sollte jeder das spielen, was ihm Spaß macht......


----------



## Herbboy (16. April 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Das Argument mit den Originaldaten zieht auf dem PC sowieso nicht. Dank Mods ist sogar mehr Datentreue gegeben als bei Fifa.


 klar, das weiß aber nicht jeder, und selbst wenn doch: ICH zb bin zu faul, alle Nase lang ein halbes Dutzend 100MB-Pakete runterzuladen   ich spiel grad Meisterliga mit Mallorca seit 5 Saisons, und dann spiel ich auch "mal" gegen PES United und bei den englischen Clubs gegen London Blue oder so, das stört mich nicht


----------



## LordCrash (16. April 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> klar, das weiß aber nicht jeder, und selbst wenn doch: ICH zb bin zu faul, alle Nase lang ein halbes Dutzend 100MB-Pakete runterzuladen   ich spiel grad Meisterliga mit Mallorca seit 5 Saisons, und dann spiel ich auch "mal" gegen PES United und bei den englischen Clubs gegen London Blue oder so, das stört mich nicht


Naja, alle Nase lang ist relativ. Eigentlich reicht es einmal nach dem Release und dann noch mal jeweils nach den Transferzeiten, wenn man aktuell bleiben will. Die Updates zwischendurch braucht man nicht wirklich, es sei denn man wartet auf die türkische, russische oder eine andere weniger bekannte Liga oder möchte jedes kleineste Detailupdate haben (Schuhe, Bälle, Aussehen von Spielern etc)


----------



## Herbboy (16. April 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Naja, alle Nase lang ist relativ. Eigentlich reicht es einmal nach dem Release und dann noch mal jeweils nach den Transferzeiten, wenn man aktuell bleiben will. Die Updates zwischendurch braucht man nicht wirklich, es sei denn man wartet auf die türkische, russische oder eine andere weniger bekannte Liga oder möchte jedes kleineste Detailupdate haben (Schuhe, Bälle, Aussehen von Spielern etc)



Datenpaketupdate V4.1.2334.12284: mehr Haare bei Jürgen Klopp hinzugefügt


----------



## LordCrash (16. April 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Datenpaketupdate V4.1.2334.12284: mehr Haare bei Jürgen Klopp hinzugefügt


 
Haha, so oder so ähnlich.....


----------



## Lukecheater (19. April 2013)

homeman schrieb:


> Steinigt mich für meine Meinung, aber ich habe von PES noch nie viel gehalten. Es war immer so der Nacheiferer von FIFA und die Rechte für die Spieler hatten die auch nicht immer. Ich bevorzuge FIFA, sorry


 
Also ich habe sowohl als auch verschiedene Versionen von FIFA und PES besessen und sehe da eher ein Nacheifern seitens EA, die auch immer ein so tolles Gameplay wie PES haben wollten 
Naja wie schon gesagt wurde, jedem das Seine.


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. April 2013)

Mittlerweile gibt's den PESedit.com Patch in der Version 3.5: PESEdit.com 2013 Patch 3.5 Released!!


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. April 2013)

Patch 1.04 und DLC 5.0 verfügbar

Wer allerdings noch mit Community Patch spielt, der muss aufpassen, der läuft damit nämlich noch nicht


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. Mai 2013)

*PESEdit.com 2013 Patch 3.6* veröffentlicht: PESEdit.com 2013 Patch 3.6 Released!!

*NEW FEATURES PESEDIT.COM 2013 PATCH 3.6*

Includes PES 2013  Data Pack 5.00 (Copa Libertadores 2013 teams with correct squads, kits,  lineups etc. [to play Copa Libertadores 2013 you have to switch to  Online mode.])
Includes PES 2013 game patch 1.04 (gameplay changes, added Copa Libertadores 2013 mode)
Full online compatibility (Online switch)
New balls: adidas UEFA CL Final 2013 OMB, Nike Maxim Conmebol (Copa Libertadores OMB)
New faces: 20+ new faces (including Griezmann, Icardi, Kondogbia, a total of 800 faces)
New kits: Arsenal de Sarandi, Atletico Mineiro, Bielefeld,  Fluminense, Gremio, Hoffenheim, Independiente, Leeds, Newell's, Sao  Paulo, Velez


----------



## Herbboy (6. Mai 2013)

Nach dem Patch 1.04 startet PES13 nicht mehr - weiß jemand Rat? Es kommt keine Meldung, es ist auch kein PES im Taskmanager zu sehen - nichts...  virenscanner aus hab ich auch schon probiert.


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. Mai 2013)

Huhu! Hast du es denn in der richtigen Reihenfolge gemacht? Also erst muss man den Patch 1.04 installieren und dann erst den DLC im Spiel herunterladen.
Außerdem läuft der Patch 1.04 nicht mit den alten Fanpatches. Dazu braucht man den PESedit.com Patch 3.6.

Ich würde empfehlen, dein PES nochmal komplett neu zu installieren. Sicher aber vorher deinen Savegame-Ordner, damit du deinen alten Spielstand dann weiter nutzen kannst. Nachdem du dein PES wieder installiert hast, installierst du dir den Patch 1.04. Kopierst dann deine Speicherstände wieder zurück, startest das Spiel, gehst unter Informationen und lädst den neuesten DLC.
Danach kannst du dann den PESedit.com Patch 3.6 installieren und dann sollte alles wieder ganz normal funktionieren.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Mai 2013)

Jo, ich hab es nun schon neu installiert, und jetzt geht es wieder. Vlt hatte ich auch nen falschen Patch...  ^^


----------



## LordCrash (7. Mai 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Huhu! Hast du es denn in der richtigen Reihenfolge gemacht? Also erst muss man den Patch 1.04 installieren und dann erst den DLC im Spiel herunterladen.
> Außerdem läuft der Patch 1.04 nicht mit den alten Fanpatches. Dazu braucht man den PESedit.com Patch 3.6.
> 
> Ich würde empfehlen, dein PES nochmal komplett neu zu installieren. Sicher aber vorher deinen Savegame-Ordner, damit du deinen alten Spielstand dann weiter nutzen kannst. Nachdem du dein PES wieder installiert hast, installierst du dir den Patch 1.04. Kopierst dann deine Speicherstände wieder zurück, startest das Spiel, gehst unter Informationen und lädst den neuesten DLC.
> Danach kannst du dann den PESedit.com Patch 3.6 installieren und dann sollte alles wieder ganz normal funktionieren.


 
Patch 1.04 ist doch schon im PESedit Patch 3.6 enthalten.... 

Man muss einfach PES2013 installieren und dann den PESedit Patch 3.6 drüberinstallieren und fertig.


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. Mai 2013)

Ach so stimmt, ich dussel


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. Mai 2013)

Am 6.Juni gibt es eine Vor-E3-Präsentation von Konami: http://www.prorevo.de/blog/2013/pes-2014-konami-kuendigt-pre-e3-show-fuer-den-6-juni-an/

Dort wird wohl auch neues zu PES 2014 gezeigt, kann man sich dann per Live-Stream anschauen.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Mai 2013)

Mal eine Frage: ich habe festgestellt, dass viele Spieler auf ihrer Nebenposition eine bessere Gesamtwertung haben als auf ihrer Stammposition - ist das ein Bug? bzw. sind die dann wirklich besser, oder ist die Anzeige falsch?


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. Mai 2013)

Gestern gabs einen neuen DLC (6.0), der allerdings nur einen Fehler im Spiel behebt: prorevo – Deutschlands PES-Blog Nr.1 | PES 2013: DLC 6.0 jetzt als Download verfügbar


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. Juni 2013)

PESEdit.com *Patch 3.8* erschienen: PESEdit.com 2013 Patch 3.8 Released!!

*NEW FEATURES PESEDIT.COM 2013 PATCH 3.8*

New boot: Nike Hypervenom Phantom
New faces: including Benteke, Tello, Verratti, a total of more than 800 faces
New kits: Ajax, Atlético Paranaense, Bahia, Botafogo, Bremen,  Coritiba, Duisburg, England, Flamengo, Galatasaray, Goiás, Hamburger SV,  Hertha BSC, Mainz, Manchester City, Norwich, Nürnberg, PSG, Vasco da  Gama
Updated Brasileirão: Transfers, Kits, missing players and Lineups updated
Added missing players and transfers: 70+ players created / transfers made

*GENERAL FEATURES PESEDIT.COM 2013 PATCH*

Added new 1st  division leagues: Bundesliga, Primera Division Argentina, Liga MX,  Russian Premier League, Spor Toto Süper Lig, Superleague Greece,  Raiffeisen Super League
Added new 2nd division leagues: 2. Bundesliga, Liga Adelante, Npower  Championship, Serie B, Ligue 2, Brasileirão Série B, Primera B Nacional
Added other teams (Arminia Bielefeld, BATE Borisov, BSC Young Boys,  Dnipro Dnipropetrovsk, FC Basel, KRC Genk, Metalist Kharkiv, Steaua  Bucureşti, Videoton FC, Viktoria Plzen + Indonesia, Malaysia)
Correct kits for all Premier League, Liga ZON Sagres + all National & Classic Teams
Corrected names for fake players in unlicensed National teams and ML unlockable players
Faces: ~800 new faces (all fixed by PESEDIT)
Fixed kits for a lot teams including Barcelona, Manchester United and Sevilla
Includes newest DLC 6.00 & game version 1.04
Scoreboard and stadium switch in selector (download stadiums here)
Removed blur
Fixed boots + accessories for a lot players (Premier League, Ligue 1, Eredivisie, Serie A, Liga BBVA, Bundesliga and many more)


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. Juni 2013)

PESEdit.com Patch 4.0 ist da: PESEdit.com 2013 Patch 4.0 Released!!

*NEW FEATURES PESEDIT.COM 2013 PATCH 4.0*

Transfers: 600+ summer transfers for the most important leagues included
Updated relegated / promoted teams for Premier League, Ligue 1, Serie A, La Liga, Bundesliga
Confed Cup 2013 squads + lineups
Created 50+ new players
New boots: Nike CTR Maestri III blue, Tiempo Legend IV white, Mercurial Vapor IX yellow colorways
New kits: Arsenal, Athletic Club, Atlético, Atlético Paranaense, AZ,  Bahia, Barcelona, Barnsley, Bolton, Bordeaux, Bremen, Brugge, Canada,  Cardiff, Celta Vigo, Chelsea, Club América, Coritiba, Crystal Palace,  Derby County, Dortmund, Feyenoord, Freiburg, Greece, Gremio, Hull City,  Juventus, Leverkusen, Liverpool, Luzern, Manchester United,  Middlesbrough, Monaco, Newcastle, Osasuna, PSV, Rayo Vallecano, Real  Madrid, Santos, Sevilla, St Gallen, Sunderland, Thun, Watford, West Ham
New team: Karlsruher SC + Arminia Bielefeld moved to 2. Bundesliga
Updated money in FL for some teams


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. Juni 2013)

Der PESEdit.com Patch 4.1 wurde veröffentlicht: PESEdit.com 2013 Patch 4.1 Released!!

*NEW FEATURES PESEDIT.COM 2013 PATCH 4.1*

Transfers: 200+ summer transfers added
Created 35+ new players
Almería added to Liga BBVA replacing Mallorca
New balls: Nike Incyte, Incyte EPL, Incyte LC, Incyte LFP, Incyte Hi-Vis
New kits: Aalen, Anzhi, Athletic Club, Aue, Augsburg, Bielefeld,  Bochum, Braunschweig, Burnley, Cardiff, Celta Vigo, Charlton, Crystal  Palace, Dresden, Düsseldorf, Eintracht Frankfurt, Everton, Freiburg, FSV  Frankfurt, Fürth, Hoffenheim, Huddersfield, Hull, Ingolstadt, Juventus,  Karlsruher SC, Köln, Lugo, Mönchengladbach, Paderborn, PSV, Sandhausen,  Santos, Schalke, Southampton, Swansea, Union Berlin, Valencia, Vitesse,  West Bromwich, West Ham, Wigan


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. Juli 2013)

Ihr habt ja sicher mitbekommen, dass Konami gehackt wurde. PES Spieler, die online zocken, sollten daher ihr Passwort ändern.
Das kann man hier machen: https://id.konami.net/login.do


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. August 2013)

PESEdit.com 2013 Patch 5.0 ist da: PESEdit.com 2013 Patch 5.0 Released! (Please DO NOT request unofficial links)

*NEW FEATURES PESEDIT.COM 2013 PATCH 5.0 - THE NEW SEASON*


Transfers: 1500+ new summer transfers (since 4.1)
Created 80+ new players
New boot: adidas adizero 3 Messi boot
New faces: Belfodil, Illarramendi, Isco, Neymar, Tello + more
New kits: 1860 München, Aalen, Almería, Anderlecht, Arsenal,  Atalanta, Atlas, Atletico Goianiense, Augsburg, AZ Alkmaar, Barnsley,  Basel, Bayern München, Benfica, Betis, Bielefeld, Birmingham, Blackburn,  Boca Juniors, Bochum, Bolton, Braunschweig, Bremen, Brescia, Cardiff,  Catania, Celta Vigo, Celtic, Charlton, Chelsea, Cottbus, Derby,  Dortmund, Düsseldorf, Dynamo Kiev, Eintracht Frankfurt, Espanyol,  Estoril, Fenerbahce, Fiorentina, Freiburg, FSV Frankfurt, Fulham,  Galatasaray, Getafe, Hamburg, Hannover, Hellas Verona, Hércules, Hertha  BSC, Huddersfield, Hull City, Ingolstadt, Inter, Internacional,  Juventus, Karlsruhe, Kobenhavn, Köln, Lazio, Leverkusen, Lokomotiv  Moscow, Mainz, Málaga, Manchester City, Manchester United, Metalist  Kharkiv, Milan, Mönchengladbach, Montpellier, Norwich, Nottingham,  Osasuna, Pacos Ferreira, Paderborn, Parma, Ponferradina, Porto, Rayo  Vallecano, Reading, Real Sociedad, Roma, Saint Etienne, Sampdoria,  Schalke, Shakhtar, Shakhtar Donetsk, Spartak Moscow, Sporting CP, St.  Pauli, Stoke, Stuttgart, Sunderland, Torino, Tottenham, Trabzonspor,  Udinese, Valencia, Valladolid, Vasco da Gama, Vitesse, Vitoria  Guimaraes, West Bromwich, Wisla Krakow, Zenit


----------



## LordCrash (5. August 2013)

Supi, gleich mal runterladen!


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. August 2013)

PESEdit.com Patch 5.1: PESEdit.com 2013 Patch 5.1 Released!!


----------



## LordCrash (29. August 2013)

Keine Featuers? Du wirst nachlässig, Shadow....


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. September 2013)

Jetzt wurde der PESEdit.com 2013 Patch 6.0 veröffentlicht. Das soll der letzte für PES2013 sein.

PESEdit.com 2013 Patch 6.0 is the last version of PESEdit.com 2013  Patch. The new PESEdit.com 2013 Patch 6.0 adds 600+ new summer transfers  to a total of more than 3000 summer transfers. New kits for more than  20 teams are also added.

*NEW FEATURES PESEDIT.COM 2013 PATCH 6.0*

Transfers: ALL transfers up to September 3 (600+ new summer transfers since patch version 5.1; in total 3000+ summer transfers)
New kits: Ajaccio, Atletico, Barcelona, Bastia, Bayern München,  Benfica, Bordeaux, Brescia, CSKA Moscow, Evian, Kiev, Kobenhabn, Kuban  Krasnodar, Leverkusen, Lyon, Nacional Madeira, Olhanense, Pacos  Ferreira, PAOK, Porto, Real Sociedad, Schalke, Vitoria Setubal

*GENERAL FEATURES PESEDIT.COM 2013 PATCH*

Added new 1st division leagues: Bundesliga, Primera Division Argentina, Liga MX,
Russian Premier League, Spor Toto Süper Lig, Superleague Greece, Raiffeisen Super League
Added new 2nd division leagues: 2. Bundesliga, Liga Adelante, Npower  Championship, Serie B, Ligue 2, Brasileirão Série B, Primera B Nacional
Added other teams (Arminia Bielefeld, BATE Borisov, BSC Young Boys,  Dnipro Dnipropetrovsk, FC Basel, KRC Genk, Metalist Kharkiv, Steaua  Bucureşti, Videoton FC, Viktoria Plzen + Indonesia, Malaysia)
Correct kits for all Premier League, Liga ZON Sagres + all National & Classic Teams
13-14 summer transfers set
Corrected names for fake players in unlicensed National teams and ML unlockable players
Faces: ~800 new faces (all fixed by PESEDIT)
Includes newest DLC 6.00 & game version 1.04
Scoreboard and stadium switch in selector (download stadiums here)
Removed blur
Fixed boots + accessories for a lot players (Premier League, Ligue 1, Eredivisie, Serie A, Liga BBVA, Bundesliga and many more)


----------



## LordCrash (5. September 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Jetzt wurde der PESEdit.com 2013 Patch 6.0 veröffentlicht. Das soll der letzte für PES2013 sein.
> 
> PESEdit.com 2013 Patch 6.0 is the last version of PESEdit.com 2013  Patch. The new PESEdit.com 2013 Patch 6.0 adds 600+ new summer transfers  to a total of more than 3000 summer transfers. New kits for more than  20 teams are also added.
> 
> ...


 
Ist der Ozil Transfer da auch schon mit drin?


----------



## Herbboy (6. September 2013)

Davon gehe ich mal aus, das wäre ja dämlich³ und megamäßig bescheuert, wenn die sich so viel Mühe geben und dann aber für den Patch quasi Redaktionsschluss machen, obwohl das Transferfenster noch offen ist... ^^  die haben ja 100pro extra gewartet, bis Transferschluss war, DAMIT sie die den Patch fertig online stellen können.

Steht ja auch da: _Transfers: ALL transfers up to September 3_


----------



## LordCrash (6. September 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Davon gehe ich mal aus, das wäre ja dämlich³ und megamäßig bescheuert, wenn die sich so viel Mühe geben und dann aber für den Patch quasi Redaktionsschluss machen, obwohl das Transferfenster noch offen ist... ^^  die haben ja 100pro extra gewartet, bis Transferschluss war, DAMIT sie die den Patch fertig online stellen können.
> 
> Steht ja auch da: _Transfers: ALL transfers up to September 3_



Sorry, ich war im Urlaub und hab keine Ahnung, an welchem Tag genau Ozils Wechsel perfekt war usw.......


----------



## Herbboy (6. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Sorry, ich war im Urlaub und hab keine Ahnung, an welchem Tag genau Ozils Wechsel perfekt war usw.......


 Aber du weißt doch als Fußball-Fan sicher, dass die Transferperiode für die neue Saison immer nen Stichtag hat, bis zu dem man maximal noch wechseln darf, und dass der idR immer kurz nach Saisonbeginn liegt? Wenn nein: der Stichtag war eben jetzt am Montag, und daher isses klar, dass die PESCorner den Tag abgewartet haben, um dann tags drauf den Patch zu vollenden, weil ja danach keiner mehr wechseln kann/darf - auch Özils Wechsel war natürlich daher noch rechtzeitig


----------



## LordCrash (6. September 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Aber du weißt doch als Fußball-Fan sicher, dass die Transferperiode für die neue Saison immer nen Stichtag hat, bis zu dem man maximal noch wechseln darf, und dass der idR immer kurz nach Saisonbeginn liegt? Wenn nein: der Stichtag war eben jetzt am Montag, und daher isses klar, dass die PESCorner den Tag abgewartet haben, um dann tags drauf den Patch zu vollenden, weil ja danach keiner mehr wechseln kann/darf - auch Özils Wechsel war natürlich daher noch rechtzeitig


 Klar weiß ich, dass es einen Stichtag zum Ende des Transferfensters gibt. Nur dass es dieses Jahr der 3. September ist, wusste ich nicht mehr.....


----------

